# WotLK Mitternachtsverkauf - Wo?



## Grüner Schami (30. September 2008)

*ÜBERARBEITETE LISTE*

Da der Thread für BC schon fast so voll ist wie Frostwolf, lasst uns hier Läden sammeln in denen man WotLK um 0:01 am 13.11. wird käuflich erwerben können. Bitte dabei um Nennung von Stadt und Laden (möglichst mit ausreichend genauer Angabe, in vielen Städten gibts ja mehrere Media Märkte etc.)

Bitte gebt nur Läden an von denen ihr wisst, dass diese beim WotLK-Mitternachtsverkauf mitmachen.

Sicherlich wird der Mitternachtverkauf wieder ne witzige Sache, eine gute Gelegenheit um WoW-Spieler aus seiner Umgebung kennenzulernen oder zu treffen. Dennoch sei jedem zu empfehlen, das Spiel bei dem entsprechenden Laden vorzubestellen, damit man nicht ohne Kopie nach Hause schlurfen muss.


Spieler aus Bayern und dem Saarland werden sich aufgrund der bayrischen bzw. saarländischen Gesetzeslage das Spiel leider nicht um Mitternacht im Geschäft kaufen können, allerdings ist ein Mitternachtsverkauf dennoch möglich, wenn ihr für diesen eine spezielle Einladung erhalten habt (scheinbar gilt das Geschäft dann als Club, so habe ich es verstanden). Die Chancen, dass kleinere Läden diese Lücke nutzen besteht, telefoniert ein wenig rum und informiert Euch. Einige größere Märkte scheinen das Spiel auch am 12.11. zu verkaufen, ab Mitternacht kann es dann jedoch erst gegen Vorlage der Quittung in Empfang genommen werden (Geschäftsführer > Gesetzgeber).
Wer aus der Region um Ingolstadt kommt, für den könnte eventuell das Angebot von Donchristo interessant sein:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...p;pageNo=16#310


Hier nun also die Läden, die beim Mitternachtsverkauf mitmachen:


Liste der größeren Ladenketten(Achtung, muss nicht aktuell sein!):

Saturn:
http://www.saturn.de/files/special_upload/...o_redirect=true


Media Markt:
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...ch_king_p2.html


Von Spielern bestätigte Liste:

-Aachen, Media Markt
-Alpen, CSA-Computers
-Augsburg, Mowin(siehe Bayern-Regelung oben!)
-Baden-Baden, Media Markt
-Basel, GameStop
-Basel, Playtower
-Berlin-Mitte, Media Markt (mit Besuch von Entwicklern)
-Berlin-Biesdorf, Media Markt
-Berlin-Charlottenburg, Media Markt
-Berlin-Clayallee, Saturn
-Berlin, Gropiusstadt, Media Markt
-Berlin-Hellersdorf, Saturn
-Berlin-Neukölln, GameStop
-Berlin-Steglitz, Saturn
-Berlin-Wedding, Media Markt
-Bielefeld, Media Markt
-Bischofsheim, Media Markt
-Bocholt, Bachler Games
-Bochum-Drehscheibe, GameStop
-Bochum-Hordel, Media Markt
-Bochum-Innenstadt, Saturn
-Bonn, GameStop
-Bonn, Karstadt
-Bonn, Joystix
-Braunschweig, Media Markt
-Bregenz?, Up2Games
-Bremen, Media Markt
-Bremerhaven, Media Markt
-Bremerhaven, Saturn
-Bruchsal, Media Markt
-Castrop-Rauxel, "Laden der einem gewissen Herrn Celik gehört"(bitte nachtragen @Post #399)
-Darmstadt, Saturn
-Dinslaken, GameStop
-Duisburg-Großenbaum, Media Markt
-Duisburg-Innenstadt, GameStop
-Duisburg-Marxloh, Media Markt
-Düsseldorf-Oberbilk, Aldi
-Düsseldorf-Arcaden, Media Markt
-Egelsbach, Media Markt
-Emden, Media Markt
-Erfurt-T.E.C. , Media Markt
-Eschwege, Mobie Games Palace
-Essen-Mitte, GameStop
-Essen, Media Markt
-Flensburg, Media Markt
-Flensburg, Karstadt
-Flensburg, Saturn
-Frankfurt-Main-Taunus-Zentrum, Media Markt
-Frankfurt A.M. - Bergen Enkheim, ???
-Frankfurt-Nordwestzentrum, Media Markt
-Freiburg, Media Markt
-Fulda, Media Markt
-Gelsenkirchen-Buer, Saturn
-Giessen, Karstadt
-Giessen, Media Markt
-Gifhorn, Game House
-Goslar, Media Markt
-Göttingen, Media Markt
-Göttingen, Saturn (Bayern/Saarland-Regel beachten)
-Greifswald, Media Markt
-Gründau, Media Markt
-Gummersbach, Saturn
-Hagen, GameStop
-Hagen, Saturn
-Halberstadt, Media Markt
-Halle/Saale, Media Markt
-Halle/Saale, Saturn
-Halsenbek, Media Markt
-Hamburg-Altona, Media Markt
-Hamburg-Bergedorf, Saturn
-Hamburg-Harburg, GameStop
-Hamburg-Harburg, Media Markt
-Hamburg-Hummelsbüttel, Media Markt
-Hamburg-Mönckebergstr., Saturn
-Hameln, Media Markt
-Hamm, GameStop
-Hannover-Wülfel, Media Markt
-Hennef, Music Adventure
-Heide-Holstein, Media Markt
-Heidelberg / Rohrbach - Mediamarkt
-Heilbronn, Media Markt
-Hildesheim, Cobra EDV
-Hildesheim, Media Markt
-Homburg/Saar, Media Markt (Bayern/Saarland-Regel beachten)
-Hückelhoven, Media Markt
-Ingolstadt, Cafe Paradox (Bayern-Regelung beachten!)
-Iserlohn, GameStop
-Itzehoe, Media Markt
-Jena, Media Markt
-Karashhausen, Media Markt
-Karlsruhe-Bulach, Media Markt
-Kassel, Media Markt
-Kiel-City-Center, Media Markt
-Kiel-Sophienhof, GameStop
-Kleve, Saturn
-Koblenz, Saturn (beide)
-Köln, Media Markt (Schutzkleidung mitbringen)
-Konstanz, Media Markt
-Krefeld, GameStop
-Krefeld, Media Markt
-Leipzig, Media Markt
-Leipzig-Grünau, Saturn
-Lemgo, MC Media
-Limburg an der Lahe, Media Markt
-Lingen(Ems), Media Markt
-Lübeck, Pressezentrum
-Ludwigshafen/Oggersheim, Media Markt
-Lüneburg, Game-House
-Lüneburg, Media Markt
-Magdeburg, Media Markt
-Mainz, Saturn (nur mit vorherig eingeholter pers. Einladung)
-Mannheim, Saturn
-Marburg-Lahn, Media Markt
-Minden, Media Markt
-Mönchengladbach, Media Markt
-Mülheim A.d.R., Media Markt
-München, Media Markt (siehe Post #479)
-Münster-Arkaden, Saturn
-Nagold, Media Markt
-Neu-Isenburg, Saturn
-Neumünster, Media Markt
-Neustadt a,d,Weinstr., Media Markt
-Neuss, GameStop
-Neuss, Media Markt
-Nienburg/Weser, Softsale
-Nordhorn, Media Markt
-Oberhausen-Neue Mitte, GameStop
-Offenburg, Media Markt
-Oldenburg, Saturn
-Osnabrück, Saturn
-Osnabrück, Media Markt
-Paderborn, Media Markt
-Peine, Media Markt
-Potsdam, Media Markt
-Ravensburg, Schauties
-Recklinghausen, Media Markt
-Recklinghausen, GameStop
-Regensburg, GameStop (Bayernregel beachten? Anzahlung beachten)
-Regensburg, K+B Expert Cham und Filialen (Bayernregel beachten?)
-Rheine, Media Markt
-Rostock-Ostseepark Sievershagen, Media Markt
-Rostock-KTC, Saturn
-Rotterdam, Media Markt
-Saarbrücken, Saturn (Siehe oben bzgl. Bayern/Saarland)
-Schwechat, RareHunter Shop
-Schwerin-Schlosspark, Media Markt
-Siegen-Weidenau, Media Markt
-St.Pölten-Traisencenter, Gamesstop
-Stuttgart-Bad Canstatt, Gamestop
-Stuttgart-Vaihingen, Media Markt
-Tulln, GameStop
-Ulm, Media Markt
-Viernheim, Media Markt
-Viersen, GameStop
-Warburg, Polk Computer Systeme
-Weiterstadt, Media Markt
-Wetzlar, Media Markt
-Wiener Neustadt, Media Markt
-Wien, DiTech
-Wien, McStation (Mc Donalds verkauft jetzt Videospiele?)
-Wien-Floridsdorf, Need4Games
-Wien-SCS, GameStop
-Wiesbaden, Media Markt
-Wuppertal, Media Markt
-Wuppertal, GameStop
-Wuppertal, Saturn
-Würselen, Toys R US
-Würzburg,expert Beck (Achtung, siehe Bayernregel)
-Zürich, Softridge


----------



## ch_Rankath (30. September 2008)

Vielen Dank. In Wien gibts echt nur einen Media Markt der öffnet? Oo 
Hätte für sone "Großstadt" schon mehr erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

und woher weißt du das die alle mitmachen ?
wo siehst du das in Wien einer Media Markt offen hat ?


----------



## Mdruffy (30. September 2008)

Da steht Münster Saturn welcher Saturn is da gemeint?^^


----------



## The Metal (30. September 2008)

Hauptsache nur bei uns in Köln muss man Schutzkleidung mitbringen!


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2008)

Hm, quellen wären schon ganz nett dazu... sonst steht man morgens von dem Laden seines Vertrauens und niemand macht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> [...]wo siehst du das in Wien einer Media Markt offen hat ?


Ich glaub das sieht er gar nicht. Wahrscheinlich will er Euch nur mitten in der Nacht dazu aufscheuchen Euren MM zu besuchen, um dann festzustellen, dass dieser geschlossen hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ôezkân (30. September 2008)

Yeah Münster aucH!! XD
Direkt hinfahrn pewpew laz0rgun um 0 uhr wow kaufen suchtis XD


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. September 2008)

MediaMarkt Wien-Vösendorf/SCS

eventuell auch werden dies aber im Newsletter noch bekanntgeben


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> MediaMarkt Wien-Vösendorf/SCS
> eventuell auch werden dies aber im Newsletter noch bekanntgeben



Hoffentlich auch der Saturn im Plex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wäre zu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (30. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sieht er gar nicht. Wahrscheinlich will er Euch nur mitten in der Nacht dazu aufscheuchen Euren MM zu besuchen, um dann festzustellen, dass dieser geschlossen hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also der MediaMarkt in Essen (Stadt Mitte) hat offen.
Ich war extra da und habe Nachgefragt. Er sagte mir auch das Saturn definitiv keinen Nachtverkauf macht. Ob das nun an der Konkurenz liegt oder ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht. Muss aber nachher eh noch in die Stadt dann frag ich da mal nach.

Ansonsten mal beim Media Markt bei euch in der Nähe anrufen und nachfragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (30. September 2008)

was soll denn das in dortmund mal wieder nich das is ja kla =(


----------



## Darksilvas (30. September 2008)

In düsseldorf öffnet nur aldi O.o

Omfg xD wir haben doch hier genügend media märkte xD aber es macht nur aldi auf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (30. September 2008)

Ach b1ubb kommst ja auch aus Wien *angstkrieg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das der inner Neustadt aufmacht glaub ich schon.. zur not einfach mal hin fahren wenn man inner nähe ist und nachfragen. Die Leitung dort müsste des ja schon wissen.


----------



## Grüner Schami (30. September 2008)

Wer sich selbst überzeugen will schickt ne Mail an die Läden, oder ruft an.


----------



## Taylaamagan (30. September 2008)

Saturn und Media Markt gehören zur Metro Group. 
Um genau zu sein ist Saturn das Tochterunternehmen von MM.
So viel zum Thema Konkurenz.

Die Daten sind aus dem offiziellen WoW Forum kopiert.
Dort ergänzen die User die Liste täglich.


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Die Daten sind aus dem offiziellen WoW Forum kopiert.
> Dort ergänzen die User die Liste täglich.



oh, na dann schreib ich gleich mal ein paar Media Märkte dazu, wenn man einfach an die Liste etwas dazuschreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne quelle ist das ganze ein wenig blöd !


----------



## Lea1978 (30. September 2008)

Hallöchen...
Auch in der Allerweltsstadt Herne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird es einen Nachtverkauf geben.
Das ganze von GameStop.
Diese Quelle ist verlässlich, da ich gestern da war, um das Spiel vorzubestellen.
Da sagte er mir das, die einen Nachtverkauf machen.
Lg Lea


----------



## Xantho (30. September 2008)

Also der MM in Köln (Hohe Str.) hat auch wieder auf....

Ihr müsst bei MM auf die Homepage gehen dort gebt ihr in der Suche eure Postleitzahl an dann 
werden alle MediMärkte bei euch in der nähe aufgelist. 
Wenn ihr nun auf einen MM klcikt der bei euch in der nähe ist steht etwas weiter unten 

"Unsere Events" 

Sonderaktion 

WoW Mitternachtsverkauf 
World-of-Warcraft-Mitternachtsverkauf vom 12. auf den 13.11 in der Zeit
von 0:00 Uhr bis 02:00 Uhr.
An diesem Tag hat der Media Markt Köln City durchgehend bis 02:00 Uhr für Sie geöffnet. 



Gruß Xantho


----------



## Ahrtus (30. September 2008)

Juhu... Rheine ich komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2008)

Na?Wen darf ich denn in Hagen zur Seite schubsen? *g*


----------



## ch_Rankath (30. September 2008)

Xantho schrieb:


> Also der MM in Köln (Hohe Str.) hat auch wieder auf....
> 
> Ihr müsst bei MM auf die Homepage gehen dort gebt ihr in der Suche eure Postleitzahl an dann
> werden alle MediMärkte bei euch in der nähe aufgelist.
> ...




Also auf den Österreichischen MM Seiten scheint das nicht zu stehen. Da steht nix von Events oder ich bin blind. ^^


----------



## Morélia (30. September 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> -Düsseldorf-Oberbilk, Aldi



Aldi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonrazor (30. September 2008)

Schwerin (Meckl.) - Media Markt im Schlossparkcenter von 00.00 bis 02.00 Uhr.


----------



## Paxter (30. September 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> -Baden-Baden, Media Markt


ich werde da sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (30. September 2008)

juihu auch basel.. wir schweizer finden auch unsern spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (30. September 2008)

ach scheisse da muss ich wohl nach stuttgart reinfahren x)


----------



## Llauredana (30. September 2008)

Und warum kommen die von amazon nicht aus die Puschen. Warum werden wir schlechter behandelt als die Parry-Hotter-Suchtis???

Das ist ein eklatanter Verstoß gegen das Antidiskriminierungsgesetz!!!

*Weggeht und Protestmail an amazon schreibt*


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2008)

gut stuttgart zum glück xD
naja aber werde es mri erst mittags kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. September 2008)

Ich glaube jetzt aber nicht , dass in Frankfurt/Main kein einziger Saturn oder Media Markt um Mitternacht geöffnet ist, in jedem anderen Kaff aber schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb ne Quelle bitte, so glaub ich das nicht.


----------



## essey (30. September 2008)

Yeeha, danke genau so eine Übersicht habe ich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke sehr! Bis Emden ist es zwar noch ein kleines Stückchen aber es wird sich lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (30. September 2008)

Auf der MM - Hildesheim Seite steht nichts von Mitternachtsverkauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (30. September 2008)

Mich würde es intressieren ob in Neuwied am Rhein der Media Markt auch so eine Aktion macht, leider habe ich da noch nichts heraus gefunden, falls wer da aus der ecke ist und genaueres weis, pls melden


----------



## Deepender (30. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> gut stuttgart zum glück xD
> naja aber werde es mri erst mittags kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falls es dann noch da ist kennst doch die freaks, jeder hier isn freak, sonst wäre es ihnen egal ob man es am ersten tag bekommt ich zähle mich selber zu so einem freak


----------



## sko1970 (30. September 2008)

-Rostock-Ostseepark Sievershagen, Media Markt
hoffentlich wird es nicht so kalt werden


----------



## MoeMT384 (30. September 2008)

Der Beitrag ist ja sowas von geklaut... der TE hat sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Titel zu ändern. 

Eine kurze Quellenangabe wäre sinnvoll gewesen. 

Der beitrag ist aus dem allgemeinen Teil des offiziellen Forums, eröffnet vom MVP karash. 

Hier die Quelle:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90140&sid=3

Allen viel Spaß im mitternächtlichen Verkaufsgetümmel ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch der Saturn im Plex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau im viel zu engen plex ^^ und dann gleich "krochn" in die schicht (gibts die dort noch oder heisst die anders ??)

ich werd sicher vorm Media sein^^


----------



## Punani (30. September 2008)

weiss einer obs so nen nachtverkauf auch in lünen oder dortmund gibt?


----------



## b1ubb (30. September 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> genau im viel zu engen plex ^^ und dann gleich "krochn" in die schicht (gibts die dort noch oder heisst die anders ??)
> ich werd sicher vorm Media sein^^



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja ich werde schön gemütlich warten bis der postler kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayron (30. September 2008)

*-Düsseldorf-Oberbilk, Aldi*

Glaubst Du das wirklich? Ich kann mir nicht vostellen das a) Aldi Wotlk verkauft und b) um 0.00 UHr öffnet.


----------



## MoeMT384 (30. September 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frustrierte, gehässige, destruktive, aggressive und schlichtweg ätzende Menschen mit zu viel Freizeit können das auch machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## storm51 (30. September 2008)

Köln Hohe straße schutzkleidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha so ist das eben in Kölle empfehle noch nen kleinen camping tisch nen fass bier und paa stühlen ( vllt noch pavillion falls es regnet) platz is davor is nähmlich ne kreuzung also gogogogo


----------



## Akaryu (30. September 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal einer Ergänzung hier reinschreiben.


Lüneburg, Media Markt

(Es gibt nur einen^^)

Beweis


Ich werde auf jeden Fall da ca 1 Stunde vorher schon warten^^


----------



## greenoano (30. September 2008)

Man in München gibts natürlich wieder keinen Mitternachtsverkauf, obwohl das die Hauptstadt von Bayern ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (30. September 2008)

Akaryu schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal einer Ergänzung hier reinschreiben.
> 
> 
> Lüneburg, Media Markt
> ...




LOOOL WIE DIE WARKRAFT GESCHRIEBEN HABE!!!1elf mit k lololol xD


----------



## Disel (30. September 2008)

An alle Österreicher

Also Wiener Neustadt is leider ne fehl information, die sperren definitiv nicht auf, nicht das jemand umsonst hingeht.

Hab grad eine Mail nach eine Anfrage vom Leiter von Media Markt SCS erhalten und die meint, dass weder in Wiener Neustadt noch in Österreuich kein Media Markt aufsperren wird, da es in Österreich gesetzlich verboten ist in der Nacht aufzusperren, frühstens um 7 Uhr.

Zitat vom Mail: 

Hallo!

Leider sperren wir erst am 13.11. um 7 Uhr auf. Auch Wr. Neustadt wird es keinen Mitternachtsverkauf machen, da es gesetzlich nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## Disel (30. September 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> LOOOL WIE DIE WARKRAFT GESCHRIEBEN HABE!!!1elf mit k lololol xD



dein deutsch is auch nicht grad das beste


----------



## Healguard (30. September 2008)

Kein Lutherstadt Wittenberg :<


----------



## DonChristo (30. September 2008)

FÜR ALLE BAYERN!!! DAS SCHÖNSTE LAND IN DER BRD UND AUCH DAS BEKLOPPTESTE :-)

EIN INGOLSTÄDTER WILLS WISSEN ^^

Nach einigem Rumtelefonieren mit Ämtern und so starte ich gerade die Planung für ein Mitternachtsverkaufsevent. Ja, ich bin ein Freak, und ja, ich sehe es nicht ein, dass die Herren Obrigkeiten, die gerade bei der Wahl so schön abgewatscht wurden, uns den Mitternachtsverkauf madig machen wollen. Ich besitze eine kleine Kneipe in INGOLSTADT namens Cafe Paradox und ich besitze auch noch einen gültigen Gewerbeschein für Computer und so aus früheren Zeiten zwecks Lich King-Einkauf. Laut Ordnungsamt könnte ich eine Party oder Feier organisieren mit dem Eintrittspreis von 34,95, Beginn 0.00 Uhr und als Eintrittsgeschenk das Addon überreichen. Gewiss wird es eine Anzeige geben, der Media Markt beschäftigt z.B. eine eigene Abteilung, die nur dem Zwecke dient, Konkurrenten anzuzeigen, deren Werbung evtl. nicht den gängigen Gesetzen entspricht. Laut Ordnungsamt wäre die Folge eine Geldstrafe in Höhe von 500 Euro und eine Unterlassungerklärung in Höhe von 300 Euro, falls der anzeigende Recht bekommt.

Und wisst ihr was? Das nehm ich in Kauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt die Frage an Euch aus der Region: Wärt ihr bereit, dorthin zu fahren? Ich muss ja ungefähr wissen, wieviele Addons ich vorbestellen soll und ob überhaupt Leute daran Interesse haben. Ich weiss nich genau, ob ich hier einen Link einstellen darf, aber mit dem Namen der Kneipe, der Stadt und unserem geliebten Google sollte jeder meine Kontaktdaten finden. Schreibt mir, wenn Ihr Interesse daran habt und ich entscheide die nächsten Tage, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt oder ich am Releasetag über die Grenze ins restliche Deutschland fahre und es mir dort hole  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich habe auch weiterhin Kontakt zum Saturn um die Ecke und zum Media Markt ein paar Ecken weiter, sollte sich da doch noch was ergeben, sage ich gern jedem, der mich anmailt Bescheid.

Gruss, DonChristo aus Ingolstadt


----------



## zorakh55 (30. September 2008)

Wozu denn die Schutzkleidung???


----------



## greenoano (30. September 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> FÜR ALLE BAYERN!!! DAS SCHÖNSTE LAND IN DER BRD UND AUCH DAS BEKLOPPTESTE :-)
> 
> EIN INGOLSTÄDTER WILLS WISSEN ^^
> 
> ...



Werd ich leider nicht hinfahren können, da ich erst 16 bin und meine Eltern mich sicher nicht um 12 Uhr in der Nacht dort hinfahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (30. September 2008)

Weiss wer ob was in Frankfurt am Main auf macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RufussX (30. September 2008)

beim gamestop in soest ( und ja das liegt noch in deutschland um genauer zusein in nrw)


----------



## Astrakiller (30. September 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> -Aachen, Media Markt






Juhuuuu,danke für die Info! Da werd ich dann um 0:00 uhr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


@Rofay: Im Nordi der Mediamarkt ganz sicher.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (30. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Hauptsache nur bei uns in Köln muss man Schutzkleidung mitbringen!



Hallo,

Wenn du beim Pre Verkauf von BC dabei gewesen wärest wüsstest du das dies ein INSIDER ist. 
Damals war der Andrang so groß, das einige Kunden von der Menge gegen und dann durch eine GESCHLOSSENE Scheibe gedrückt worden sind. Logisch das die dann voller Splitter waren. Daher "Schutzkleidung" ^^


Gruß Durag "Köln"


----------



## Stoffii (30. September 2008)

Sankt Pölten (Traisenpark EKZ) Gamestop


----------



## Drénus (30. September 2008)

Na Klasse, Hanau oder Frankfurt?

näää denken sie ja nicht dran mal dort nen Mitternachtsverkauf zu starten!!!


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (30. September 2008)

Ey wollts mich etz verarschen oder was?xD
Seh ich des richtig das kein MM,Saturn etc. in Nürnberg/Fürth Mitternachtsverkauf hat?!:´(
Des kanns ned sein :´( 
Nja,wenn wer was mitkriegt wo hier inner Nähe was aufmacht für nen WotLK Mitternachtsverkauf bitte umgehend posten,TY!^^
MFG


----------



## Durag Silberbart (30. September 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wozu denn die Schutzkleidung???




Hallo,

Weil bei BC Erst Verkaufs Tag einige Leute durch Geschlossene Scheiben Gedrückt wurden. 
Dachte eigentlich diese Geschichte sei in WOW Kreisen bekannt. ^^

Gruß Durag "Köln"


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. September 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> An alle Österreicher
> 
> Also Wiener Neustadt is leider ne fehl information, die sperren definitiv nicht auf, nicht das jemand umsonst hingeht.
> 
> ...



und hier das Mail das ich bekommen habe

Hallo!

Wahrscheinlich gibt es einen Mitternachtsverkauf, näheres erfahren Sie dann 1-2 Woche vorher über unseren Newsletter (anmelden und www.mediamarkt.at).

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Ernst Edl
Bereichsleiter
Entertainment

MediaMarkt TV HiFi Elektro Ges.m.b.H.
Am Nordring, SCS, 2334 Vösendorf
Tel.:  +43(1)/690 60-93
Fax.: +43(1)/699 87 80

Fragt sich nur was nun wahr ist ...


----------



## Aldaria (30. September 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> damit man nicht ohne Kopie nach Hause schlurfen muss.



Einfach Notebook und leere DVDs mitbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sys (30. September 2008)

das es in Österreich verboten ist kann schon sein aber bei bc hat sich der software jungle nicht daran gehalten. 

Hab grad mitn GameStop in der Lugnercity telefoniert und die meinen, daß es sein könnte das sie nen Mitternachtsverkauf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mal abwarten...


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. September 2008)

ws hat ja auch während der Euro in Wien in der Inneren Stadt ja auch Sonntagsöffnungszeiten gegeben ... Und steht nicht explizit im Gesetz das der Sonntag geschützt ist ? Der "Chef" musste einfach nur einwilligen dann ging das auch so ...

klar ist es "nur" ein Computerspieladdon aber ausnahme bestätigt die Regel und Blizz wird sich sicher das eine oder andere kosten lassen ... notfalls stellen sie ein paar stände in den städten auf und verkaufen es dort ... 

Ich vermute das es einfach wieder so laufen wird .. und ja ich glaube an die Ausnahmeregelung


----------



## Lognir (30. September 2008)

Hier sind noch paar MM in hamburg die den Nacht verkauf machen

Hamburg wanksbek Friedrichebert damm 110

Hamburg Billstedt Billstedter platz 37j


hamburg > Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sry link geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (30. September 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> dein deutsch is auch nicht grad das beste




nur weils N fehlt? fu^^

edit: außerdem bin ich keine offizielle media markt homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exkalibur (30. September 2008)

in münster macht der saturn in den akarden auf wer fährt denn schon zum York center^^


----------



## Kronas (30. September 2008)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Da steht Münster Saturn welcher Saturn is da gemeint?^^


noch einer aus münster hier?
--------------------------------
nur scheiße das ich bei media markt vorbestellt hab^^


----------



## Shune (30. September 2008)

Jaaaaahhhh Marburg-Lahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (30. September 2008)

need in münchen ma gucken werde da mal die tage nachfragen


----------



## djmayman (30. September 2008)

hmm mir egal welcher laden da mitmacht. da mein bruder in nem elektroladen arbeitet, hoffe ich das er es mir schon am 12. am abend mitbringen kann. wenn nicht auch egal dann hole ich es mir eben am 13. abends.
ich kann mich noch an bc release erinnern. da lagen abends am release tag ca 50 exemplare auf nem stapel.


----------



## Gen91 (30. September 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> Da der Thread für BC schon fast so voll ist wie Frostwolf, lasst uns hier Läden sammeln in denen man WotLK um 0:01 am 13.11. wird käuflich erwerben können. Bitte dabei um Nennung von Stadt und Laden (möglichst mit ausreichend genauer Angabe, in vielen Städten gibts ja mehrere Media Märkte etc.)
> 
> Bitte gebt nur Läden an von denen ihr wisst, dass diese beim WotLK-Mitternachtsverkauf mitmachen.
> 
> ...




mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen

Cool für uns Berliner viel Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2008)

Ich hab ja noch nen Gutschein für Amazon aber es wäre sicher auch interessant mal zu sehen welche Suchtis noch aus meiner Gegend kommen!

Soll ich jetzt den Freiburger MediaMarkt stürmen oder bestell ich WotLK über Amazon? Hmmmmm......

Bequemlichkeit vs Neugier!

Mal schauen wie es ausgeht!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (30. September 2008)

Hofft allen Ernstes irgendjemand das Addon in den ersten Wochen auf einem der Blizzard-Server spielen zu koennen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## React82 (30. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch einer aus münster hier?
> --------------------------------
> nur scheiße das ich bei media markt vorbestellt hab^^




Jupp. (Hier muss irgendwo ein Nest sein)
Vorbestellt bei GameStop in MS


----------



## Scrätcher (30. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Hofft allen Ernstes irgendjemand das Addon in den ersten Wochen auf einem der Blizzard-Server spielen zu koennen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein! Hier gehts schlicht um die 24 Uhr-Verkaufparty!^^

Eventuell könnte der MediaMarkt noch nen Stand mit Glühwein aufbauen und frittierten Pilzen das wäre ein Hammer!^^


----------



## Amenna (30. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein! Hier gehts schlicht um die 24 Uhr-Verkaufparty!^^
> 
> Eventuell könnte der MediaMarkt noch nen Stand mit Glühwein aufbauen und frittierten Pilzen das wäre ein Hammer!^^




verdaaaaamt ^^ das ist ne gute idee... kohle bringt es grantiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bielefeld - Media Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück vorbestellt, muss mir also keinen stress machen!


----------



## Hetzjagd (30. September 2008)

Letzes Jahr in Fulda haben wir uns auch n Kasten Bier mitgenommen,chillig trinken und warten bis man an der reihe is.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (30. September 2008)

Media markt sindelfingen


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (30. September 2008)

Och nö -.- bei mir sind 2 Media Märkte in der Stadt und keiner hat offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. September 2008)

SUPER Wuppertal ist auch dabei, aber wundern tuts mich net sind ja die 16 größste stad. WUPPERTAL WUPPERTAL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## gismo1voss (30. September 2008)

Kleve.GameStop


----------



## Provieh (30. September 2008)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> Juhu... Rheine ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ein Mist schade das Lingen keinen Mitternachtsverkauf macht wies aussieht <.<?

*Übrigends schön ausm oFFi Forum kopiert http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1*


----------



## Drénus (30. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Leuz die beim Hessencenter GameStop waren...
Sind da bereits alle CE Versionen ausverkauft oder Bieten die noch an?

Klar sicher habe mei Saturn Vorbestellt und mir ist auch garaniert eine CE Version dort sicher, nur auf Nummer sicher gehen ist halt besser als eben nicht auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## bny' (30. September 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> need in münchen ma gucken werde da mal die tage nachfragen



In Bayern ist das gleiche wie in Österreich. Da geht nix, zwecks Gesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crabowiz (30. September 2008)

solingen (nrw) gamestop

quelle: hab vorbestellt ^^


----------



## poTTo (30. September 2008)

*KIEL,* *(20103)*
*
-GameStop-

SophienHof Kiel - Sophienblatt 20*

Der ist ebenfalls dabei, hab dort auch bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Probii (30. September 2008)

Solingen, GameStop (gibt nur einen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiam@WoW (30. September 2008)

Heppenheim Mediamarkt macht auch um 0:00 Uhr auf am 13.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (30. September 2008)

Die scs ist aber in nö nicht in wien. Aber macht in Linz kein einziger markt auf des wer scheise den i mag ned zur scs fahren


----------



## Nomoka (30. September 2008)

Lognir schrieb:


> Hier sind noch paar MM in hamburg die den Nacht verkauf machen
> 
> Hamburg wanksbek Friedrichebert damm 110
> 
> ...




na endlich mal ein Norddeutscher, dachte bis eben es gibt nur Ruhrpott, Süddeutschland und Ösiland.....

Tante Edith kam grad durch die Tür : http://www.mediamarkt.de/maerkte/hamburg/hamburg-wandsbek/


----------



## Sousuk (30. September 2008)

jeah um 0Uhr vorm gamestop stehn und mir die collectors-edition absahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tear28 (30. September 2008)

das kann ja lustig werden,

ich stelle mich also im besten fall schon vor 00:00 uhr, in bielefeld am MM, hinten in der reihe an, mit den worten "für die horde!"...das wird ein spass^^

bei wem darf ich mich da vordrängeln?


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (30. September 2008)

Geil Minden macht es auch *freu* Ich glaub ich geh dahin ^^


----------



## NaturalDesaster (30. September 2008)

hmm, hoffendlich keine nachtschicht... denn MM HH wandsbek Friedrich ebert damm ist genau gegenüber meiner arbeit, hat aber zu ... dann passt -Hamburg-Hummelsbüttel, Media Markt der doch besser. denn da wohn ich ja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (30. September 2008)

Probii schrieb:


> Solingen, GameStop (gibt nur einen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber auch nur, wenn man vorbestellt hat. wer nicht vorbestellt hat und den kassenzettel vorzeigen kann, der bekommt auch wotlk. wer nicht vorbestellt hat, bekommt halt auch kein wotlk.

und der mitternachtsverkauf geht da von 0.00 bis 2.00uhr und es haben schon mehr als 5000 leute da im gamestop vorbestellt und denke, dass nicht jeder sein exemplar bekommen wird.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. September 2008)

minden im incoming!!


----------



## citybreaker (30. September 2008)

Wusste gar nicht das man bei Aldi WoW kaufen kann. Halt das irgendwie fürn Gerücht.


----------



## ôezkân (30. September 2008)

Wuhuhuhu aldi <3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2008)

muss ich in köln am mediamarkt nen gsg9 team in rücken haben wen ich wow in der nacht holle ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. September 2008)

man kann auch bis zum nächsten tag warten Oo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2008)

aja weis einer ob in hürth bei köln ob die auch nachtverkauf haben ????
pls . melden


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2008)

is nen gamestop shop


----------



## Hellersche (30. September 2008)

Als der MM in Egelsbach hatt auf jeden offen da ich das schon recherchiert (schreibt man das so?) habe da werd ich hin gurken und mich wieder mit anderen Bekloppten hinstellen und dumme sprüche kloppen und mich natürlich mit ihnen über unser aller Lieblingsthema unterhalten WoW natürlich um die zeit totzuschlagen.

Also leutz auf zu euren Spielehändlern oder Multi Media Grossmärkten es gibt echt nix lustigeres wie an einem Releasday nachts vor nem markt rum zu hängen und sehnsüchtig auf seine version des games zu warten auf das mann schon sehnsüchtig die betohnung liegt hier auf süchtig wartet. xD


----------



## SixNight (30. September 2008)

n1 danke ^^ muss jezz halt nur schule schwänzen ;P naja wayne^^


----------



## Mage_Mâline (30. September 2008)

leipzig Gamestop Hbf


----------



## thefunkiller (30. September 2008)

Naja hab blöderweise Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
werds mir wohl bei amazon Vorbestellen müssen....


----------



## kraxxler (30. September 2008)

lol, in berlin gibs nur 1 laden, und in neuss( isn kaff oder) direkt 2 ma^^.
Wiso steht da bei Köln schutzkleidung mitbringen?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. September 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> man kann auch bis zum nächsten tag warten Oo



Ne das geht ja mal gar net wen schon dan richtig^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## n3tch3r (30. September 2008)

f***. leider nirgends osnabrück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (30. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein! Hier gehts schlicht um die 24 Uhr-Verkaufparty!^^
> 
> Eventuell könnte der MediaMarkt noch nen Stand mit Glühwein aufbauen und frittierten Pilzen das wäre ein Hammer!^^



fritierte Pilze? WTF? 
Da haut man wennschon ne Wurst aufn Grill... ;P


----------



## bny' (30. September 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> lol, in berlin gibs nur 1 laden, und in neuss( isn kaff oder) direkt 2 ma^^.
> Wiso steht da bei Köln schutzkleidung mitbringen?



Wegen der Schutzkleidung...ist glaub ne Anspielung auf den BC-Verkauf:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKnIuf1nTyQ

Wenn ich lüg', sagt mir bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (30. September 2008)

hmm genau so einen thread gibts auch auf wow-europe und er fäng genau gleich an...mysteriös...

mist finde den thread gerade net >.<

mfg ref

(rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten)


----------



## Panador (30. September 2008)

Puh.... würds mir bei Saturn in Wien auf der Mariahilfer Straße kaufen wenn's dort geht. Habe die mal angeschrieben und gefragt, aber scheinbar gabs die Aktion schon bei WoW-PreOrder, also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es dort stattfinden wird. ^^ Aber wenn ich mir zb das Video dazu ansehen, eben diese Filiale... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkFuRhPuB0M...feature=related da vergehts einem.... boah...
Wenn es dort geht werd ich hingehn, werds mir kaufen, werd mich drüber freun, aber nicht wie'n Vollhorst hinhetzen *hechel hechel* "Spiel her!!!!". Das wirkt echt bißchen peinlich wenn man sich die Leute bei diversen WoW Mitternachtsverkauf-Videos auf youtube ansieht.


----------



## Vanisshh (1. Oktober 2008)

In Wien auf der Mariahilferstr. 1060 Wien ,Libro ist auch ein mitternachts verkauf mit res. möglichkeit


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Oktober 2008)

Mage_Mâline schrieb:


> leipzig Gamestop Hbf




lol, bin gespannt wieviele junks sich vor den 15m² quetschen wollen ;D


----------



## Zalasta (1. Oktober 2008)

Wuppertal, Elberfelder Saturn neben dem Rathaus, der neu eröffnete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So nebenbei, net der in Barmen.


----------



## Fluti (1. Oktober 2008)

OMG da sieht man mal wieder was es für süchtige Spieler gibt. 

Mal ernsthaft is es dies wirklich wert wegen einem Addon sich nachts vor einen Laden zu stellen, und warten bis die aufmachen. Teilweise schlafen da ja dann schon Leute. Sorry aber sowas ist einfach nur noch KRANK!

Man sieht da auch wie viele Menschen kein richtiges Leben mehr haben. Meiner einer hat es ganz normal im Netz bestellt, mir ist es egal ob ich es am selben oder nächsten Tag habe, oder auch erst nach ner Woche. Mein RL ist mir da um einiges wichtiger, als ein SPIEL.


----------



## Bjizzel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

das is doch einfach der thread aussem offiziellen Forum kopiert, da scheiben alle rein wenn sie wo angerufen haben oder gemailt und es ihnen bestätigt wurde das Mitternachtsverkauf ist. Neumünster Media Markt kann ich bestätigen das is da nämlich von mir gewesen, hatte angerufen und die habens mir halt so gesagt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer vielleicht Lust sich in Aachen vor dem MM zu treffen?Bisschen Nerd-Talk oder so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bushkila (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe geradeeine E-Mail vom MediaMarkt Bremerhaven erhalten. Die machen auch einen Mitternachtsverkauf, Wer kommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
Hier der Beweis:

Hallo Herr Burr,

Ja, wir werden einen Mitternachtsverkauf haben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Jochen Gehle
Bereichsleiter Entertainment
Media Markt Schiffdorf-Spaden
Neufelderweg 3
27619 Schiffdorf-Spaden
Tel: +49 471 9847-166
Fax:+49 471 9847-136
Email: gehle@media-saturn.com

Geschäftsführer: Sven Burdorf, Gerhard Ripken
Eingetragen beim Amtsgericht Tostedt unter HRB 111118

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Henking, Janin 
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 1. Oktober 2008 09:15
An: Gehle, Jochen
Betreff: WG: Aktionen



Janin Henking
Verkaufsleiterin
Media Markt Bremerhaven
Neufelderweg 3
27619 Schiffdorf Spaden
Tel: 0471/9847-113
Fax: 0471/9847-150

Geschäftsführer: Sven Burdorf, Gerhard Ripken Eingetragen beim Amtsgericht Tostedt unter HRB 111118


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: bushkila@freenet.de [mailto:bushkila@freenet.de]
Gesendet: Dienstag, 30. September 2008 22:43
An: bremerhaven@mediamarkt.de
Betreff: Aktionen

An: bremerhaven@mediamarkt.de
Nachricht von: Herr Oliver Burr

Guten Tag!
Ich hab da mal eine Frage und zwar dreht sich diese um einen Mitternachtsverkauf der zweiten World of Warcraft Erweiterung \"Wrath of the Lich King\"
Können sie mir sagen ob in Bremerhaven am 13.11.08 ab 00:01 Uhr bis 02:00 ein solcher Mitternachtsverkauf stattfindet?
Oder ob ich dann doch bis nach Bremen dafür fahren muss.

Ich danke Ihnen schonmal im vorraus für eine schnelle und passende antwort.

Lieben Gruß
Burr

---------------------------------
Ich werde dort sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.... Long


----------



## Flamacue (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, deshalb weiss ich nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, in der ersten Liste stehts zumindest nicht drin: Der MM in Frankfurt/Main Nordwestzentrum macht auch beim Mitternachtsverkauf mit!


----------



## Flipside (1. Oktober 2008)

Flamacue schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, deshalb weiss ich nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, in der ersten Liste stehts zumindest nicht drin: Der MM in Frankfurt/Main Nordwestzentrum macht auch beim Mitternachtsverkauf mit!



see you @ MM in FFM =)


----------



## Grimdhoul (1. Oktober 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Die scs ist aber in nö nicht in wien. Aber macht in Linz kein einziger markt auf des wer scheise den i mag ned zur scs fahren



hmmm drum hat die scs wiener telefonnummern ... örtlich niederösterreich aber teilweise auch zu wien gehörend ...


----------



## Ridiculous (1. Oktober 2008)

Liste nicht Aktuell 

Media Markt 
Saturn
Konrad

machen alle in München die Läden nachts auf


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Schutzkleidung anziehen, besrtende Scheiben und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepthurion (1. Oktober 2008)

Sogar Emden. Und ich dachte ich wohn in nem Kaff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinnilix (1. Oktober 2008)

Grade nachgefragt,

Buchholz / Nordheide  Mediamarkt hat Nachtverkauf


----------



## KICKASSEZ (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Nordschweizer und Süddeutsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich wollte hier mal durchfragen, wer so von euch an den Mitternachtsverkauf für WOTLK in Basel geht?*

Der Verkäufer *GameStop* ist soweit ich weiss in der Gerbergasse.

Schreibt einfach hier rein wer kommt.

Unnötige Posts könnt ihr lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse, euer kAz`1

edit: danke @ noxiel fürs cut-paste!

*diejenigen, die hingehen, können mir auch ne PM senden!*


----------



## Schatten51 (1. Oktober 2008)

Folgende MM in Frankfurt haben laut E-Mailantwort geöffnet:

- Media Markt Frankfurt Borsigallee
- Media Markt Frankfurt Nordwestzentrum.

Der MM in Frankfurt-Sulzbach antwortet nicht auf meine E-Mail und anrufen wollte ich nicht. Aber ich gehe auch da davon aus, dass ein Mitternachtsverkauf stattfindet. Wer die Vermutung beweisen will, soll anrufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2008)

Weil ich so ein Gutmenschmod bin, lösche ich den Offtopic Anteil und verschiebe ihn in den entsprechenden Thread. Dankt mir später....


----------



## Hagriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich... mich würd' das jetzt aber auch mal interessieren...

Ich mach' jetzt mal noch 'n paar Posts auf und ihr tragt euch dann einfach in den für euch zutreffenden ein, als da wären:
Basel, Wien, Düsseldorf, Oer-Erkenschwick, Castrop-Rauxel, Hilden, Immenstadt, München, Hamburg, Glücksburg, Konstanz, Leichlingen, Wilhelmshaven, Landeck, Rom, Freiburg im Breisgau, Habichstal, Großgerau, Schwelm, Essen, Dortmund, Köln, Oberhausen, Bottrop, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt am Main, Frankfurt an der Oder, Übersee (am Chiemsee), Pidding, Teisendorf, Freilassing, Friedrichshaven, Kevelaer, Kleve, Goch, Rostock, Erfurt, Winsen an der Luhe...
*japs*

So, ich mach mal erst pause, die anderen Freds erstelle ich dann später...

Jetzt lehne ich mich erstmal zurück und genieße die Große schlacht um's Wort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Wen ich 16 wär wurd ich hin gehen >.<


----------



## KICKASSEZ (1. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil ich so ein Gutmenschmod bin, lösche ich den Offtopic Anteil und verschiebe ihn in den entsprechenden Thread. Dankt mir später....




DANKESEHR


----------



## Klime (1. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob in FrankFurt (Oder) was aufmacht???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. Oktober 2008)

Keiner Lust sich in Aachen zu treffen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Gerade email erhalten:

Hallo Herr ******,

Ja wir machen zum Release von " WOW - Wrath of the Lich King " einen Nachtverkauf.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

N. Linzen
Saturn Osnabrück

----------------------------------------------------

Juhu auch ein Nachtverkauf in Osna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (1. Oktober 2008)

wie der MM bei mir hat Offen O_O NEED wusst ich garnit ^-^


----------



## Raknaltash (1. Oktober 2008)

Also das hier ist mal wirklich sinnlos - den Stress mit Anstellen und blaue Flecken kassieren oder
schlimmeres hat doch in Zeiten von Online-Bestellungen niemand mehr nötig!

Mein Exemplar wir am Tag des Erscheinens geliefert, Punkt.

Hab allerding auf der GC in Leipzig welche getroffen die sich auch unbedingt anstellen wollen - wer's mag.


----------



## Dérack (1. Oktober 2008)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das man bei Aldi WoW kaufen kann. Halt das irgendwie fürn Gerücht.





Er hat den Thread aus dem Wrath of The Lich King forum von blizz geklaut... und irgendeiner hatte da geschrieben das Aldi mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was aber eh nicht stimmt^^


----------



## ôezkân (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss nur paar km von Greven nach Münster fahren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde da sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (2. Oktober 2008)

Werde in Hagen @ Gamestop mit meinem Bruder Scheiben eindrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Oktober 2008)

Raknaltash schrieb:


> Also das hier ist mal wirklich sinnlos - den Stress mit Anstellen und blaue Flecken kassieren oder
> schlimmeres hat doch in Zeiten von Online-Bestellungen niemand mehr nötig!



Och ich hab auch vorbestellt,aber denkst du nicht,dass es Leute gibt,denen sowas Spaß macht?
<- *g*


----------



## Wishmaste (2. Oktober 2008)

Warum muss man in Köln ( und nur in Köln ?! ) Schutzkleidung mitbringen - ROFL


----------



## Visalia (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm so wie´s aussieht wirds sowas in Raum Regensburg wohl ned geben, ist ja nicht mal München oder Nürnberg dabei, oder weiss hier jemand noch mehr ?


----------



## Punani (2. Oktober 2008)

vllt hab ichs ja überlesen,aber kann einer was zu dortmund sagen?


----------



## Tazmal (2. Oktober 2008)

der thrad wurde ausm wow forum geklaut. da iwurde einer vom MVP aufgemacht, deshalb weis er das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bruchsal, Media Markt ist 3 minuten von mir enfernt, da werde ich nicht schlafen können in der nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaharies (2. Oktober 2008)

MediaMarkt Paderborn & MediaMarkt Holzminden machen auch mit...


----------



## hellpoet (2. Oktober 2008)

Gummersbach-Saturn
hat letztes jahr schon mitgemacht, und dieses ja wieder 
was mich pers freut weil er gleich um die ecke ist ;D


----------



## Kosmonaut (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr in einem Geschäft vorbestellt habt, das einen Mitternachtsverkauf anbietet, geht besser schon Nachts dorthin.
Hatte BC beim MM in S-Vaihingen vorbestellt und es war am Erscheinungstag vergriffen, weil die einfach alles in den Mitternachtsverkauf geschmissen haben, ohne die Herausgabe mit den Vorbestellungen abzugleichen. 
Habe dann anstelle BC nur meine Anzahlung zurückbekommen. Toller Service.


----------



## Damumu (2. Oktober 2008)

auch dabei:
Lüneburg, Media Markt

man sieht sich dann dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (2. Oktober 2008)

ein kleiner spiele laden in Hamburg hat auch mitternachts verkauf in Hamburg ,...... gestern nach gefragt und besatätigt bekommen


----------



## FlakTruck (2. Oktober 2008)

*Für Österreich zB bei LIBRO:*



			
				www.libro.at schrieb:
			
		

> Titel:	Wrath Of The Lich King
> 
> BESCHREIBUNG: Jetzt World Of Warcraft Wrath Of The Lich King Vorbestellen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddymurloc (2. Oktober 2008)

Mönchengladbach is da garnich bei dan gibbet auch saturn und media markt...


----------



## SäD (2. Oktober 2008)

Für die Leute aus der Schweiz, in der nähe von Zürich

Zürich HB

Softridge macht einen Mitternachtsverkauf. Mann kann vorbestellen, auch die Collectors Edition.


----------



## joshivince (2. Oktober 2008)

Toll der Thread.

ich wusste nur vom Karlsruher MM.
Da ich aber aus Region Stuttgart komme, werde ich natürlich den Vaihinger nutzen.

Dass der aus Karlsruhe wirklich aufmacht erfahrt ihr hier (+ Adresse): http://my.buffed.de/user/25797/blog/view/1970050619

Ich hab dort nämlich angerufen.

Grüße


----------



## joshivince (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade im MM Stuttgart-Vaihingen angerufen.

Die Meldung ist kein Fake - der Verkauf findet statt:

Media Markt Stuttgart-Vaihingen
In der Schwabengalerie
Schwabenplatz 1
70563 Stuttgart-Vaihingen Öffnungszeiten:
Mo-Sa 10.00 bis 20.00 Uhr

Tel.: 0711/78240-0 (Mit Softwareabteilung verbinden lassen)

http://www.mediamarkt.de/maerkte/stuttgart...gart-vaihingen/

*Ich werde ab ca. 20 Uhr da sein und ein schwarzes - LOL T-Shirt anhaben (Siehe Pic --> http://my.buffed.de/user/25797) ^^

Bierverkauf ist dabei xD

YEAH*

Der Vince


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

joshivince schrieb:


> Bierverkauf ist dabei xD



Angeber!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefirion (2. Oktober 2008)

Boa Bierverkauf, hmm bin ich ein super nerd und stell mich um24 uhr mit 1000 freaks vor mediamarkt oder warte ich bis um 12 Uhr Mittags nächsten tag und hol mir mein vorbestelltes Addon`? Naja solang es Bier gibt stell ich mich mal zu den Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (2. Oktober 2008)

Zu geil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith105 (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich gebe auf die auflistung am anfang nix,
hab grade mal beim media markt in fulda angerufen und die sagten mir das es noch nicht festteht das sie nen mitternachtsverkauf machen....
also fragt lieber nochmal nach bevor ihr dann in der kälte steht^^


----------



## joshivince (2. Oktober 2008)

Sefirion schrieb:


> Boa Bierverkauf, hmm bin ich ein super nerd und stell mich um24 uhr mit 1000 freaks vor mediamarkt oder warte ich bis um 12 Uhr Mittags nächsten tag und hol mir mein vorbestelltes Addon`? Naja solang es Bier gibt stell ich mich mal zu den Leuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde ich doch auich sagen^^

ich bin der mit dem LOL-Shirt^^
ABer ich nehme an man sieht sich eh nicht - zu viel Masse xD


----------



## Gorgano (2. Oktober 2008)

Schön aus dem Blizzard-Forum kopiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (2. Oktober 2008)

Frankfurt am Main

- Media Markt Frankfurt Borsigallee.
und
- Media Markt Frankfurt NordWestZentrum.


----------



## Exodos (2. Oktober 2008)

Aso Cosmos in Österreich macht leider net auf. Bin aber um 6:00 Uhr in der Früh da und hol mir mein vorbestelltes Addon ab =)


----------



## Actispeedy (2. Oktober 2008)

kaiserslautern is nich dabei... schade


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Sefirion schrieb:


> Boa Bierverkauf, hmm bin ich ein super nerd und stell mich um24 uhr mit 1000 freaks vor mediamarkt ..... Naja solang es Bier gibt stell ich mich mal zu den Leuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann Prost! Und JETZT ALLE: "DIE HORDE RENNT UND BRENNT DEN MEDIA MARKT NIEDER DIE HORDE RENNT......"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmerer (2. Oktober 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> An alle Österreicher
> 
> Also Wiener Neustadt is leider ne fehl information, die sperren definitiv nicht auf, nicht das jemand umsonst hingeht.
> 
> ...




Hab gehört der Libro in Graz macht um Mitternacht auf.
Das mim Cosmos stimmt. Ich arbeite dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silver18781 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ahaus - Expert


----------



## Krysia (2. Oktober 2008)

Der Saturn in Darmstadt-Innenstadt macht auch nen Mitternachtsverkauf


Mittwoch, 12.11.2008 - Saturn Darmstadt
World of WarCraft! Nachtverkauf: Wrath of the Lich King (Add-on)
Der Saturn Darmstadt feiert die Neuerscheinung von WoW gebührend mit einem Nachtverkauf am Releaseday dem 12.11.08 von 24:00 Uhr bis 2 Uhr morgens.

(Quelle: http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/stores/se...;currentPage=0)


----------



## wýrm.. (2. Oktober 2008)

München macht nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? kann doch garnicht sein ^^


----------



## Khartan (2. Oktober 2008)

Diesen Stress tue ich mir nicht an. Auf ein paar Stunden kommt es nicht an!


----------



## befre (2. Oktober 2008)

Habe an den Media Markt Reutlingen eine email geschrieben, Antwort folgt hoffentlich .....


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (2. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Na dann Prost! Und JETZT ALLE: "DIE HORDE RENNT UND BRENNT DEN MEDIA MARKT NIEDER DIE HORDE RENNT......"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wette der Media Markt hat jetzt schon schiess vor den ganzen WoWlern^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## yellowcab (2. Oktober 2008)

weiß einer ob in Oldenburg der Media Markt mitzieht?also wo BC rausgekommen ist hatten die auch auf diesmal auch?wäre nett wenn jmd ne antwort druff weiß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (2. Oktober 2008)

Juhu Mitternachts Verkauf in Graz D


----------



## Jackster (2. Oktober 2008)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> kaiserslautern is nich dabei... schade




In ganz Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es anscheinend keinen Mitternachtsverkauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das scheint an der Gesetzgebung zu liegen! 
Ich habe heute Mittag im MM in Bad Kreuznach nachgefragt. Sie sind aber gerade dabei, dass sie wenigstens um 6:00 schon öffnen dürfen.

Naja, mal schauen, ob ich mich dann nicht doch auf den Weg nach Wiesbaden mache....

Schon ärgelrich, das ein ganzes Bundesland so ausgebremmst wird.....


----------



## derdast (2. Oktober 2008)

haha wie ich in berlin mitte wohne...und hundertprozentig woanders hingehen werde -.-


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Oktober 2008)

kann ich davon ausgehen das mit dem midia-markt in berlin-mitte der MM im ALEXA gemeint ist?
sind hier  noch n paar berliner die evtl näheres wissen bzw ob der MM in oberschöneweide auch nachtverkauf macht

thx  pixel


----------



## Mayaleen (2. Oktober 2008)

Oha das is echt scheisse d[-.-]b 
In komplett Rlp gibts 14 MediaMärkte und keine von diesen scheiss Filialen macht den Mitternachtsverkauf mit -.- 
Kennt sonst jemand eine Anlaufstellen in Rlp, die einen Nachtverkauf macht?


----------



## Azareus One (2. Oktober 2008)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> Liste nicht Aktuell
> 
> Media Markt
> Saturn
> ...


YES... 
welchjer saturn? der am stachus?


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde schon gerne mitmachen ... ach was mach ich schon paar bierkästen bereitgestellt und ne party wird direkt gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (3. Oktober 2008)

Wieder neue Info für Ost-Österreicher:



			
				Meine schrieb:
			
		

> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 02. Oktober 2008 09:52
> An: mediamarktwrneustadt@mediamarkt.at
> Betreff: WoW - Wrath of the Lich King
> 
> ...





			
				Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> bestätigen kann ich es noch nicht
> wir haben vor einen mitternachtsverkauf zu organisieren
> sind aber noch in der planung
> daher kann ich noch nicht dafür garantieren
> ...


----------



## youngceaser (3. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. In Wien gibts echt nur einen Media Markt der öffnet? Oo
> Hätte für sone "Großstadt" schon mehr erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg wieso sollen mehrere media märkte aufmachen wenns in jedem des gleiche gibt ?^^


----------



## befre (4. Oktober 2008)

Kein Verkauf in Reutlingen.
Die email stellt auch alle anderen Verkäufe in BaWü in Frage.

-----------------------


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass unser Markt keinen solchen Mitternachtsverkauf anbieten wird.
Letztlich ist es sogar so, dass in ganz Baden-Württemberg kein Media Markt an dieser Mitternachtsaktion teilnehmen wird.

Dennoch würden wir uns freuen, wenn Sie das Spiel am Release-Tag zu unseren Öffnungszeiten ab 9:30 (und somit lediglich 9,5 Stunden später...) bei uns erwerben würden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


xxxxxxxxxxxx
 - AV Software -

Media Markt TV-HiFi-Elektro GmbH
Unter den Linden 8
72762 Reutlingen


----------



## m1gu3l (4. Oktober 2008)

Frankfurt - Mediamarkt
Wiesbaden - Saturn

hab net alles gelsen und falls es gepostet wurde sry


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Hauptsache nur bei uns in Köln muss man Schutzkleidung mitbringen!


Jo ich freu mich schon ... xD


----------



## slook (4. Oktober 2008)

ähh leute online bestellen, cd um 0.01uhr im postfach unso


----------



## n3tch3r (4. Oktober 2008)

slook schrieb:


> ähh leute online bestellen, cd um 0.01uhr im postfach unso



hä? und wer liefert um 0.00 die pakete aus? der weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Axel1234 (4. Oktober 2008)

In Kiel sind es beide


----------



## Sang265 (4. Oktober 2008)

GameStop am Hauptbahnhof Promenaden in Leipzig findet ein Mitternachtsverkauf statt.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (4. Oktober 2008)

hab nochmal per eMail beim MM in Hildesheim nachgefragt hier die antwort 



Betreff:  	 WOW TLK Mitternachtsverkauf
	Von: 	 "Zimmermann, Ralf" <zimmermannral@mediamarkt.de>  	  	 
	An: 	 <xxxxxxxxxx@web.de>
	Datum: 	 04.10.08 17:58:59 Uhr

Hallo,

ja auch wir werden in der Releasenacht um 0:00Uhr für Sie öffnen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Ralf Zimmermann

Bereichsleiter Entertainment

Media Markt TV-HiFi-Elektro GmbH Hildesheim

Bavenstedter Straße 65
D-31135 Hildesheim
Tel.:  05121 - 700 52
Fax:  05121 - 56150         
E-Mail: zimmermannral@media-saturn.com

Geschäftsführer: Bernd Janssen, Dieter Fränzl
Eingetragen beim Amtsgericht Hildesheim unter HRB 152


----------



## sp4rkl3z (4. Oktober 2008)

In Luzern (Schweiz) führt www.softridge.ch einen Mitternachtsverkauf durch.
Standort für die, die nicht wissen wo der Laden ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: www.directories.ch)


----------



## Bash00r (4. Oktober 2008)

Mönchengladbach - Media Markt


----------



## Raminator (5. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Hauptsache nur bei uns in Köln muss man Schutzkleidung mitbringen!


haha warum das


----------



## ciociorak (5. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand ob in Nürnberg oder in der Nähe davon es auch ein Mitternachtsverkauf gibt? Hab bei mir in Langwasser nur nachgefragt und die haben gemeint erst ab 6 uhr früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amano (5. Oktober 2008)

-Berlin-Biesdorf, Media Markt
-Berlin-Charlottenburg, Media Markt
-Berlin-Wedding, Media Markt
-Berlin-Spandau, Media Markt
-Berlin-Prenzlauerberg Media Markt
-Berlin-Hohenschönhausen Media Markt
-Berlin-Schöneweide Media Markt
-Berlin-Eiche Media Markt
-Berlin-Tegel Media Markt
-Berlin-Neukölln Media Markt
-Berlin-Waltersdorf Media Markt


----------



## Laxera (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, quellen wären schon ganz nett dazu... sonst steht man morgens von dem Laden seines Vertrauens und niemand macht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hilft nur: scheibe einschlagen ^^ (wotlk klauen und schnell verduften...schurken haben es da leicht....verstohlenheit an ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD)

mfg Lax
ps: ne, also wo ist die liste her? und soll das heißen das der verkauf nur in großstädten ist? (ich meine bei HP büchern (nicht das ich die gekauft hätte - wofür hat man freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war in jedem kaff (naja fast) ein laden offen der das vertickt hat. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das an WOW, weniger leute interesse haben als an dem doofen Buch.....
ps: guckt mal ob es in Deggendorf (ja ich wohne da in der Nähe) einen M-Verkauf gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja, bitte schreibt mir (eine PM tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schon mal BESTEN DANK


----------



## Laxera (5. Oktober 2008)

slook schrieb:


> ähh leute online bestellen, cd um 0.01uhr im postfach unso



 seit wann? den postifix will ich sehen der um 0:01 bei mir aufkreuzt und mir mein WOTLK gibt (ja ich hab vorbestellt....aber ich würde doch gerne zu mitternacht kaufen, dann kriegt ein freund die vorbestellte version ^^ und nein ich will net um 0:01 gleich zocken (ist eh alles überlasstet und LAGGY/BUGGY) aber ich will das schon zuhause stehen haben wenn ich nächsten tag aufstehe (oder von der schule komme und JA ICH ÜBERLEGE BLAU ZU MACHEN -.- bzw. ich bin an dem Tag einfach mal krank Dr. finde ich um die ecke, der mir kopfschmerzen attestiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: sorry für'n doppelpost, dachte es hätte schon wer geantwortet -.- (bin ja ein paar minuten weg gewesen)


----------



## Tomtar (5. Oktober 2008)

Gamestop Hamburg harbug doch auch oder nicht??


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (5. Oktober 2008)

Media Markt in Krefeld NRW hat mir auch zugesichert einen Mitternachtsverkauf zu machen. Noch hinzufügen bitte :-D


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Oktober 2008)

o_O wenn dass mal dein Hausarzt liest oder dein Lehrer/in Direx...^^

Also ich hab mal den MM in Potsdam per Mail angeschrieben und die haben einen Verkauf Geplant (Sterncenter) aber können mir  erst anfang nächsten Monat genauere Infos geben.

Hoffentlich wird das was sonst Fahr ich nach Berlin um mir den "Live Raid" auf den MM anzuschauen.


----------



## Gnap (6. Oktober 2008)

weiß denn nu schon jmd obs in düsseldorf nen wotlk nachtverkauf geben wird oder nicht?


----------



## Asarion (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiho!

Ich hatte WotLK in Köln auch vorbestellen wollen, jedoch sagten sowohl Media Markt als auch Saturn "nein, nicht möglich".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dabei hätte ich so gerne die CE. Da ich jedoch arbeiten muss, kann ich nicht zum Mitternachtsverkauf und werde das Spiel wohl erst abends kaufen können, wo meine Chancen auf eine CE wohl mehr als schlecht stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder weiß jemand einen Shop in Köln, wo man noch die CE noch als Vorbestellung bekommt?

Wenn ich bei Amazon bestellen würde, wäre das Game dann garantiert am 13.11. beim Kunden oder schicken die das am 13.11. erst los? *kopfkratz*

Oder würde sich jemand für mich ins Mitternachtsverkaufsgewühl beim Kölner Media Markt stürzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Deepender (6. Oktober 2008)

mich würde es wie gesagt intressieren ob es in neuwied am rhein beim MM auch eine aktion macht, wenn wer was weis oder auch evtl noch koblenz, wenn es wer weis mir PLS ne PN schicken weil ich finde mal nix und da einfach rüber fahren um zu fragen is blöd, weil es dann doch 40 km weiter weg is^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (6. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> [...]da einfach rüber fahren um zu fragen is blöd, weil es dann doch 40 km weiter weg is^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie wäre es mit anrufen?


----------



## Vercon (6. Oktober 2008)

Jeha Duisburg macht auch.. Aber: Wayne?

Ich kann mir das schon richtig gut vorstellen.. Sitzen da 10 langhaarihe Hippies am Lagerfeuer, verkochen Goldfischstäbchen, trinken Herbeigezaubertes Eiswasser und philsophieren über WotlK oder über den letzen Wipe in Karazhan xD

Amazon ist da doch die angenehmere alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (6. Oktober 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit anrufen?


wi wäre es mit einfach fragen? und nicht einfach mal jaaa paar euro für dummes fragen bezahlen? also bitte wenn es eienr weis wieso dann noch mühe geben... also manche leute stellen sich ja an, wenn es keiner weis isses auch kein drama


----------



## Shurkien (6. Oktober 2008)

Media Martk Heide macht nicht, hab heute nachgefragt


----------



## Atune (6. Oktober 2008)

HAMM NRW - Game Stop, hat auch Mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Oktober 2008)

Mitternachtsverkauf auch in Frankfurt am Main:

GameStop
Zeil 112-114
60313 Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Xelyna (6. Oktober 2008)

*	World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
GROSSER MITTERNACHTSVERKAUF! Sichern Sie sich in der Nacht vom 12.11. zum 13.11.08 um 0.00 Uhr Ihr Exemplar von Word Of Warcraft &#8211; Wrath Of The Lich King in Ihrem Media Markt Frankfurt NordWestZentrum.*
http://www.mediamarkt.de/maerkte/frankfurt...ordwestzentrum/

/e: München hat ich auch i-wo gelesen.. ich kuck ma


----------



## Tophal (6. Oktober 2008)

netter trad aber auch so sinlos bc durfte einen tag vorher verkauft werden heisst für wotl der 12te aller dings gibt blizz den händlern erst einen tag vorher bescheid und sagt was sache ist also geht am 12ten zum händler oder ruft an und fragt nach ich denke mal blizz will die leute am 13 um 0.01 in der neuen welt sehn und die server werden auch um 0.00 auf das neue spiel resettet wäre ja blöd für blizz wenn 0.01uhr keine sau in der neuen welt ist installiern dauert auch noch also keine panic der 13te ist da ehr unwarscheinlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Oktober 2008)

Tophal schrieb:


> netter trad aber auch so sinlos bc durfte einen tag vorher verkauft werden heisst für wotl der 12te aller dings gibt blizz den händlern erst einen tag vorher bescheid und sagt was sache ist also geht am 12ten zum händler oder ruft an und fragt nach ich denke mal blizz will die leute am 13 um 0.01 in der neuen welt sehn und die server werden auch um 0.00 auf das neue spiel resettet wäre ja blöd für blizz wenn 0.01uhr keine sau in der neuen welt ist installiern dauert auch noch also keine panic der 13te ist da ehr unwarscheinlich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm.. ja.. genau


----------



## ComPoti (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage von Media Markt München (Euroindustriepark) bekommen.

Zum derzeitigen Stand wird es KEINE Mitternachtsverkaufsaktion geben, da es von der Stadt München nicht genehmigt wird bzw. eine solche Aktion von Seiten der Stadt nicht gewünscht ist.
Dies bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Media Markt Euroindustriepark, sondern auch alle restlichen Münchner Märkte.
Sollte sich in diesem Punkt bis 13.11.2008 noch irgendetwas ändern, so wird diese Aktion auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig beworben.

Was sind denn das für Doofköpfe in der Münchner Stadt-Verwaltung?


----------



## Turkod (8. Oktober 2008)

Media Markt (Gropius Passage) in Berlin macht auch wieder einen Nachtverkauf!


----------



## MaddyM (8. Oktober 2008)

Mitternachtsverkäufe:

Media Markt Henstedt-Ulzburg
Media Markt Hamburg-Altona.
Media Markt Hamburg-Wandsbek
Media Markt Hamburg-Billstedt
Media Markt Hamburg-Nedderfeld

und natürlich die Media-Märkte, die hier schon aufgeführt wurden.

Quelle:
Die jeweilige Homepage der Media-Märkte.


----------



## Runus (8. Oktober 2008)

Yeah bei uns im Media Markt in Gründau-Lieblos ist auch mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das beste is ich von nur 700m davon entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
GROSSER MITTERNACHTSVERKAUF! Sichern Sie sich in der Nacht vom 12.11. zum 13.11.08 um 0.00 Uhr Ihr Exemplar von Word Of Warcraft – Wrath Of The Lich King in Ihrem Media Markt Gründau Lieblos.
http://mediamarkt.de/maerkte/gruendau_lieb...uendau_lieblos/


----------



## Hand Gottes (9. Oktober 2008)

Für die Wiener unter euch. Ich bin zufällig über need4games.at gestolpert, das ist ein gameshop in Wien der auch um Mitternacht die vorbestellten Wotlk rausgibt. Bin schon ganz wuschig auf des add-on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz 
die Hand


----------



## Faimith (9. Oktober 2008)

....
-Basel, GameStop
....
-Zürich, Softridge
....

Wuhuu!!! Wir sind auch dabei *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja.. hab mir Wotlk eh schon lange vorbestellt.. kann das am 11ten oder 12.11.08 gemütlich installieren gehen, mit ner kleinen Tasse Kaffee in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Freue mich schon..


----------



## Thrydwulf (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich wüsste gern einmal welches Neustadt da gemeint is oben bei den genannten Märkten die einen Mitternachtsverkauf von WOTLK starten, weil es gibt ja mehrere Neustadt. Hier bei uns in der Region gibt es auch ein Neustadt.
Nennt sich dann:

Neustadt an der Weinstraße

Ich kenne nämlich noch ein 2.
Bitte um genauere Angaben.
Danke


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Mannheim ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonChristo (10. Oktober 2008)

NUN OFFIZIELL.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mitternachtsverkauf von WotLK in 85049 INGOLSTADT , Bayern, im Cafe Paradox am 12.11.08 um 0.01 Uhr!!! Wir bitten um Vorreservierung, es gibt nur eine begrenzte Stückzahl im unteren drei-stelligen Bereich.

LG, Euer DonChristo, Chef vom Cafe Paradox


----------



## DonChristo (10. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, wenn möglich , bitte in die Liste auf der ersten Seite eintragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erreichbar unter www-cafeparadox-de

Gruss, DonChristo


----------



## KimOhNo (10. Oktober 2008)

Weis schon jemand ob es Mitternachtsverkauf im gamestop in berlin Prenzlauer Berg geben wird in den Schönhauser Arkarden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (11. Oktober 2008)

> Sehr geehrter xxx,
> 
> hiermit kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, das wir auch an dem Mitternachtsverkauf teilnehmen werden.
> 
> ...



grad angerufen und bestätigt bekommen das es auf jeden fall geplant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

wer bringt nen kasten bier mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (11. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch der Saturn im Plex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja hoffentlich kommst du das man dir kleinen spassti mal die fre**e pollieren kann.


----------



## Darkgaara (11. Oktober 2008)

weiß jemand etwas bezüglich Kassel oder Baunatal?

Das wäre echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (11. Oktober 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ja hoffentlich kommst du das man dir kleinen spassti mal die fre**e pollieren kann.


Wow bist du stark, man könne dich jetz melden und du bekommst einen bann!

Bt Saturn an der Einkaufstraße von Gelsenkirchen hat auch Mitternachtsverkauf, die haben überall Schilder rumstehn ^^


----------



## Lhurgoyf (12. Oktober 2008)

Mitternachtsverkauf in Innsbruck: (ohne garantie)

gamesware.at: habe anfrage abgeschickt mit antwort-->"Hallo,wir werden wohl oder übel einen Mitternachtsverkauf durchführen."
Libro:habe ich hier aus dem forum übernommen

Adresse: Anichstrasse 3 Libro
             Anichstrasse 85 gamesware.at

werde die nächsten tage mal bei beiden shops vorbeifahren und mich persönlich informieren;beim libro bin ich atm noch ein wenig skeptisch da ich des öfteren zwecks gamesreleases schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.

gamesware vertraue ich da noch mehr da es sich um einen kleinen shop handelt der von spielefreunden geführt wird.

mal schaun was raus kommt

edit: libro offiziel bestätigt: http://www.libro.at/produktdetail.aspx?seI...9f-563ada00d65a


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich lass es mir wohl einfach per post liefern, um 10-12 Uhr anfangen ist auch ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hoffentlich finde ich noch irgendwo eine CE, die sind überall ausverkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulfire² (13. Oktober 2008)

Schade, kein Mitternachtsverkauf in meiner Stadt.


----------



## Tharde (13. Oktober 2008)

*Holzminden - Media Markt*



> Hallo,
> 
> ja der Mitternachtsverkauf wird vom 12. auf den 13.1 stattfinden. Der Verkauf startet um 00.00 Uhr - Open End.
> 
> ...


----------



## XS1CHT (13. Oktober 2008)

gibt es auch einen 0 uhr lieferservice? ich möchte nur ungern aus meinem keller raus.


----------



## Akaryu (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde ja mal Vorschlagen, wenn der TE nur kopiert, dann wenigstens hier die Liste am Anfang mit den Daten zu ergänzen, die hier reingeschrieben werden.
Wäre ne tolle Idee, dann müssen sich die anderen nicht alles durchgucken, wenn die einen bestimmten Ort suchen. Wäre vielleicht eine Arbeit zwischen 15-30min. (kommt auf das psychische und biologische Alter des TE drauf an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(Nein, das ist kein Angriff und keine Beleidigung gegenüber des TE^^)

Edit: @XS1CHT: Nicht um genau 0 aber vielleicht einige Stunden, aber genau kann ich das nicht sagen^^


----------



## SaturnBomber (13. Oktober 2008)

Saturn
Berlin Alexanderplatz macht mit.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2008)

SaturnBomber schrieb:


> Saturn
> Berlin Alexanderplatz macht mit.



Bei deinem Namen..ich würd mich da nicht hintrauen.. *g*


----------



## Kampfkolloss (13. Oktober 2008)

Also Leute ich würd euch raten erst einmal wirklich nachzufragen ob nen Mitternachtsverkauf stattfindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alpen, CSA-Computers ,  heute nachgefragt : 

Hallo XXXXX ,

du kannst die Erweiterung bei uns am 13.11.08 ab 0:00 abholen. 
Du kannst auch die Erweiterung vorbestellen, was ich Dir auch rate...!!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


CSA Team

Also wer kommt aus Kamp-Lintfort, Moers oder umgebung ? Wenn ja kommt dahin ! Will nich als einziger Mensch dort hausen xD

PS: First Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (14. Oktober 2008)

ich hab jetzt keine lust 12 seiten durchzulesen, aber in der liste stehn die noch nicht.
Und zwar machen der saturn und der gamestop im allee center in remscheid auch nen mitternachtsverkauf.


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss zu keinem Mitternachst verkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab Gestern Stolz die CE auf http://www.wog.ch/ vorbestellt O.o jajajajajajaj man noch so lange Warten XD


----------



## Kusiii (14. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ich muss zu keinem Mitternachst verkauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe, genau da habs ich mir schon vor Monaten vorbestellt (leider "nur" die normale Version da es die CE damals noch nicht als Vorbestellung gab)


----------



## Teja (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi
kann mir einer sagen wo mitternachtsverkauf in Dortmund oder Bochum.


----------



## heavy-metal (14. Oktober 2008)

Teja schrieb:


> Hi
> kann mir einer sagen wo mitternachtsverkauf in Dortmund oder Bochum.



deutsch ftw, guck auf der 1. seite ob da was steht, wenn du nix findest wirst du wohl raus gehn müssen *da damm* klingt schaurig, isses aber nich


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> hehe, genau da habs ich mir schon vor Monaten vorbestellt (leider "nur" die normale Version da es die CE damals noch nicht als Vorbestellung gab)



ja Wolte ich Zu erst auch aber ja ich hab Lieber auf die CE gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (14. Oktober 2008)

yeah vielen dank!! wohne in aachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (14. Oktober 2008)

Warum ist das nicht in Kassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (14. Oktober 2008)

super wieder mal ein neues addon bei wow ::::::::


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))))))
mfg Aggro


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Aggrostar-555 schrieb:


> super wieder mal ein neues addon bei wow ::::::::
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weiss du dass erst seit heute ? LOL von wo kommst den du vom MARS?


----------



## Äris1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Saturn in Gummersbach (NRW) hat auch Mitternachtsverkauf


----------



## JohnnyS (15. Oktober 2008)

Halli Hallo,

hab mir den thread durchgelesen wollt aber trotzdem mal fragen, ob jemand infos hat, ob es im sauerland ebenfalls vergleichbare aktionen gibt...
wollte eigentlich nicht bis bochum fahren XD

mfg


----------



## 123ohwei (20. Oktober 2008)

In Erfurt beim Media Markt  im T.E.C. findet auch ein Mitternachtsverkauf zu World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King statt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorbit (22. Oktober 2008)

Der GameStop in Norderstedt/Garstedt im HeroldCenter macht auch einen Mitternachtsverkauf!

Vorbestellen sollte man sich das Game aber, glaub 5€ die dann im endpreis verrechnet werden. damit hat man seine kopie sicher und bekommt noch eines der dungeon guide bücher(es stehen 4 zur auswahl)  dazu.


----------



## ingee2k (24. Oktober 2008)

in allen mediamärkten in münchen wird es auch eine mitternachts aktion geben zu 100 % für 35euro


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (24. Oktober 2008)

GameStop Dinslaken (Neustraße)


----------



## Schneelilie (24. Oktober 2008)

Bochum Innenstadt EB-Games. Ebenfals Mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute NAchmittag nen anruf bekommen ich sollte doch bitte je 5€ für meine 2 vorbestellten addons Bezahlen da aufgrund der hohen nachfrage nun doch ein MidnighSale stattfinden wird.!

Location :  

Kappenberger + Braun K+B expert Fachmarkt
Rodinger Str. 20
93413 Cham


----------



## urgestein (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi.

Kurze OT frage,Sorry.

Hat wer von euch vielleicht nen Alternativen Download für den Beta Clienten?
Der WoW loader braucht leider Gottes länger als die Beta Periode noch andauert.
Wär schön wenn es nen Rapidshare DL geben würde.
Thx for help.


----------



## fataly (24. Oktober 2008)

AT - St.Pölten - GameStop im Traisenpark
hat lt. Mitarbeiter Mitternachtsverkauf

greets


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

ich finds org, dass in wien kein Mitternachts verkauf stattfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Oktober 2008)

total lol
köln- mediamarkt (schutzkleidung mitbringen)

ich werd da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags nochmal in Heide Holstein is kein Mitternachts Verkauf, wird das iwann mal editet?


----------



## Seever (25. Oktober 2008)

saturn mitternachtsverkäufe


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

so lol
http://www.saturn.at/?kat_id=48&keywor...&page_id=21
da wird bei der suchmaske schon bei "mitter" vorgeschlagen "mitternachtsverkauf wrath of lich king " --->anklicken---->nix kommt. nichma "suche ergebnisslos"

oder bin ich blind


----------



## EyeofSauron (25. Oktober 2008)

in graz gibts beim libro am hauptplatz einen mitternachtsverkauf, hab grad die poster gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

sicher?^^

http://www.libro.at/produktdetail.aspx?seI...79-6fbd32420968


----------



## BleaKill (25. Oktober 2008)

Hagen Gamestop kann ich bestätigen, hab dort angerufen.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Oktober 2008)

jaaaha überall in D das is nach 14 seiten langsam klar...nirgends in österr??


----------



## bruderelfe (25. Oktober 2008)

In d,dorf 
Düsseldorf-Oberbilk, Aldi (kann ich mir net vorstellen)
Düsseldorf-Arcaden, Media Markt (möglich werde da mal am montag anrufen)


----------



## mordecai (25. Oktober 2008)

Gamestop in Recklinghausen

Hängt ein Aushang im Laden, werde auf jeden fall da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocket3000 (25. Oktober 2008)

Mediamarkt Stuhr/Groß-Mackenstedt

ist auch mitternachtsverkauf


hier link


----------



## Illedean (25. Oktober 2008)

In Mediamarkt in Recklinghausen im lörhof Center ist auch ein Mitternachtsverkauf


----------



## Natureclaw (25. Oktober 2008)

Gamestop in Ludwigshafen a. Rhein.

Wurde mir persönlich im Laden gesagt, als ich meine Vorbestellung gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromol (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also der Saturn in Mainz macht sozusagen einen Mitternachtsverkauf. Allerdings nur mit persönlicher Einladung da die Stadt Mainz es sonst nicht erlaubt.

Die persönliche Einladung bekommt man indem man jetzt schon im Saturn einläuft mit Personalausweis und mindestens 18 Jahren (das hat was mit dem Jugendschutzgesetz zu tun). Einfach in der Softwareabteilung wegen dem Mitternachtsverkauf anfragen, dann bekommt man einen Abholschein den man an der Kasse bezahlt und eine persönliche Einladungskarte.

Am 13.11. um 0:01 Uhr mit Einladung und Abholschein sehen wir uns dann in Mainz auf dem Brand vorm Saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gruß gromol


----------



## turageo (25. Oktober 2008)

Saturn in Erlangen und Nürnberg machen auch auf. Hab ich sogar noch einmal telefonisch bestätigt bekommen, da ich's zuerst nicht glauben wollte/konnte, da wir ja in Bayern eigentlich dieses unlustige Ladenschlußgesetz hatten/haben. Naja, werd ich da mal hinfahren mit nem Kollegen... Sieht man mal wieder, dass Franken anscheinend doch nicht zu Bayern gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Zentron (25. Oktober 2008)

Also der andere Media-Markt in Rostock, der in Brinkmannsdorf macht auch auf vom 12.11.08 zum 13.11.08, aber es wird dort definitiv nur die Anzahl an Games vorhanden sein die auch vorbestellt wurden.


----------



## derbolzer (25. Oktober 2008)

eine Neben fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt einer evt eine alternative das mann um 0,01 per e-mail den key bekommt und ZB 24 std voher das game laden kann ? 


*wenn du MIMIMI antworten möchtes Schreib es dir doch am besten selber per PM"


----------



## Merlinia (25. Oktober 2008)

Juhu das kleine caff Emden macht um 0 uhr auf*freu*


----------



## Cuthalion Mandavar (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi

im Media Markt Porta Westfalica/ Minden ist ein Mitternachtsverkauf und davor tritt JAN HEGENBERG auf^^( Konzert)
weiterhin soll es ein Kostümwettbewerb geben

ich werde da sein

Cut


----------



## Sjul (25. Oktober 2008)

also wenn ich um mitternacht aufstehe um mir ein Spiel zu kaufn, würd ich gleich mal ne WoW Suchti Beratung anrufen^^


----------



## Mightyskull (25. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es bei amazon bestellen und nicht inder kälte draussen warten?
ob iich nun in der nacht installiere oder am nachmittag?
richtig spieln werden wir sowieso nciht können

*an BC  release denks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (25. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen

Bremen - Vahr

Berliner Freiheit/Game World (0Uhr-1Uhr) *bindabeijoll*



Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Oktober 2008)

bin mal auf die Videos gespannt wenn wenn die massen von leute wieder auf die geschäfte los gelassen werden hoffenlich würd das wieder so schlimm wie beim BC mitternachsverkauf ^^ wenn ich nur daran. denke kommen die Bilder wieder hoch^^ , der MM tut mir dann wieder leid^^

edit 

mal sehen ob es im MM bei Postdam ein Mitternachsverkauf gibt hat wer paar info ?


----------



## Felixg3 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ey du Nase, gib mal die Quelle an. 
Täglich aktualisiert ist die Version von Karash im Offiziellen Forum, 
wo ich die Standorte von Wuppertal hinzugefügt habe.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Oktober 2008)

Für alle die, die zu faul sind nen' Link anzuklicken.

In diesen Saturn Märkten* findet der Nachtverkauf statt: 

Berlin Alexanderplatz
Berlin Charlottenburg
Berlin East Gate
Berlin Hellersdorf
Berlin Clayallee
Berlin Märkische Zeile
Berlin Potsdamer Straße
Berlin Reinickendorf
Berlin Spandau
Berlin Steglitz
Berlin Treptow
Berlin Wedding
Bochum
Braunschweig
Darmstadt
Dortmund Eving
Duisburg
Erlangen
Essen City Center
Euskirchen
Flensburg
Frankfurt Berger Straße
Göttingen
Gummersbach
Hagen
Halle
Hamburg Altstadt
Iserlohn
Kleve
Koblenz An der Römervilla
Koblenz Löhr-Center
Leipzig Grünau
Leverkusen
Ludwigshafen
Mönchengladbach Rheydt
Münster in den Arkaden
Neu-Isenburg
Nürnburg
Offenbach
Oldenburg
Osnabrück
Remscheid
Weimar

* Änderungen vorbehalten

Quelle: http://www.gamers.de/redirect.php?news_links_id=646
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar von euch damit helfen!

Sorry wenn die Läden schonmal aufgelistet wurden.


----------



## Xantres (26. Oktober 2008)

hi

weiß jmd auch ob beim saturn am krefelder hbf mitternachtsverkauf ist? hab da vorbestellung...aber bis jetzt hör ich nur media markt und GAME STOP? FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte per pn oder hier melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## elfithefreak (26. Oktober 2008)

Bruchsaler MM, nähe Karlsruhe macht Mitternachtsverkauf. Damit die normale Kundschaft zur normalen Geschäftsöffnungszeiten nicht Plattgemacht wird.^^ Die MM´s wissen genau wieviell Accounts in der jeweiligen Region registriert sind. ^^ um abschätzen zu können wie haarig der verkauf werden könnte. Wie hiess der Media Markt Slogan mal. "Wir sind doch nicht blöd." (ein zweites mal so unvorbereitet eine Erweiterung zu WoW zu verkaufen und uns den Laden zusammenrennen zu lassen von den ganzen Hartz IVlern und faulen Studis die kein RL haben *Zwinker*). Gut Glück allen auf den Run auf die Special Edition. 2-3mins. dann dürften die weck sein. Burning Crusade warens immerhin noch 5 min. ^^  Wird enn Spass. Tip: American Football - Kampfmontur schützt vor allzu grossen Blessuren* Ich freu mich schon richtig... auf die vielen,  vielen Youtube Videos.


----------



## Dömage (26. Oktober 2008)

auf Libro.at steht, dass das event aus Rechtlichen Gründen abgesagt wurde....

ich finds scheisse!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi, macht auch der Saturn in Erfurt auf?


----------



## Darkchaos (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade Kölen ist das nächte  an mir tran sind aber doch  2  stund fahrt hin und zurücke macht das 4 stund  na ja dann kan ich bis  8  uhr wachten dan kommt mit der poste  ^^


----------



## Redtim (26. Oktober 2008)

Magdeburg am Phalberg macht auch miternachtsverkauf, hab anchgefragt


----------



## Hafuku (26. Oktober 2008)

Gelsenkirchen Buer -> Saturn
Gelsenkirchen Bahnhofsstraße -> Saturn
Gelsenkirchen Bahnhoftsstraße -> Gamestop
Essen Innenstadt -> Saturn
Essen (von der a 42 runter nach essen rein auf die a40) Mediamarkt

von mehr weiß ich grade nicht ^^'


----------



## Zhriller (26. Oktober 2008)

Recklinghausen der Media Markt hat auch vom 12-13.11 den Mitternachtsverkaufs


----------



## 123ohwei (26. Oktober 2008)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hi, macht auch der Saturn in Erfurt auf?


Hi, laut der Liste die bis jetzt bei Saturn.de auf der Webseite ist nein. Geht man aber auf Events eines Marktes steht was von Mitternachtsverkauf da. Also theoretisch ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich gehe jedenfalls in den Media Markt im TEC der macht auf jeden Fall Mitternachtsverkauf zu WOW WotLK, so steht es zumindest auf den ihrer Webseite.
Gruß 123ohwei


----------



## Tupac 2 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich freu mich schon am 12.11.08 um 00:00=13.11.08 Kloppen sich die leute um die CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Während ich schön schlafe und morgens auf steh und auf meine Post warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Haut ihr euch die Fress ein XD


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Oktober 2008)

Woho gut... Euskirchen hat kein Mitternachtsverkauf das is sehr NICE^^


----------



## der_era (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin grade dran vorbeigelaufen.... Der Saturn in Hannover am Bahnhof macht ebenfalls Mitternachtsverkauf, sowie der Mediamarkt in Hannover Vahrenwalder Str. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (26. Oktober 2008)

123ohwei schrieb:


> Hi, laut der Liste die bis jetzt bei Saturn.de auf der Webseite ist nein. Geht man aber auf Events eines Marktes steht was von Mitternachtsverkauf da. Also theoretisch ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi, danke...na mal abwarten!!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. Oktober 2008)

Viersen - Gamestopp(Fussgängerzone) um 0 Uhr


----------



## Grüner Schami (31. Oktober 2008)

/push für neue Liste


----------



## Goakobold (31. Oktober 2008)

tag

imho ist Lübeck-Pressezentrum auch Nachtverkauf


----------



## Sharaija (1. November 2008)

Hallo,

ja wir machen einen Mitternachtsverkauf von 0:00 - 2:00 Uhr  vom 12. auf den 13.11.08.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Ralf Zimmermann

Bereichsleiter Entertainment

Media Markt TV-HiFi-Elektro GmbH Hildesheim

Bavenstedter Straße 65
D-31135 Hildesheim
Tel.:  05121 - 700 52
Fax:  05121 - 56150         
E-Mail: zimmermannral@media-saturn.com

Geschäftsführer: Bernd Janssen, Dieter Fränzl
Eingetragen beim Amtsgericht Hildesheim unter HRB 1527 

Also Hiltown is auch dabei ka obs schon jmd gepostet hat^^


----------



## Delwod (1. November 2008)

allso ich kann 

media markt in city center
und
Game stope in sopinhof 

beide in Kiel bestätigen habe es telefonisch schon erfragt und letztes bei bc haben die auch schon mitgemacht!


----------



## Osc (1. November 2008)

Für alle aus Saarbrücken und Umgebung Saturn Bahnhofstrasse verteilt WotLK auch um Mitternacht man kann bis zum 12.11. bis Geschäftsschluss hin und sich in der Softwareabteilung anmelden. Man bekommt eine Einladung bezahlt das Spiel im vorraus und kann dann am 13.11. um Mitternacht bequem hingehn und das Spiel abholen.
(*WICHTIG*: Beim abholen *Quittung und Einladung* mitbringen, da das Spiel sonst nicht ausgehändigt wird!!!)

(PS: ich hoffe ich hab keinen Beitrag übersehn in dem das schon erklärt wurde, wenn ja, sorry wenn nein dann habt ihr sie hier)

so weit so gut


----------



## DoctorMef (3. November 2008)

Ok 15 min Autofahrt nach Hause! Keine Klausuren bis die Woche darauf.
Nunja die Nacht wird durchgezockt, obwohl wahrscheinlich wieder nüscht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## AngelOfDarknes (3. November 2008)

?!? xD in düsseldorf verkauft ein aldi wotlk?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (3. November 2008)

Gütersloh, Media Markt hat auch eine Mitternachts aktion


----------



## Hinterhältiger (3. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirahx (3. November 2008)

Düsseldorf-Oberbilk, Aldi

XDDD, dann können sich die leute gleich Proviant für die ersten Monate mit WotLK einkafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stronghunter (3. November 2008)

ist das noch aktuell das da Libro einen mitternachtsverkauf hat in linz???? 

wen ja warum dürfen die aufmachen obwohl es in österreich verboten ist???


----------



## Idaran (4. November 2008)

Also für Die Basler wirds bisschen schwerer. MediaMarkt macht zu 100% kein Mitternachtsverkauf, Playtower macht ihn nicht zu 100% da sie zuerst ne bewilligung brauchen die Sie noch nicht besitzen.

Den GameStop, solt in der Gerbergasse sein? Den laden kenn ich nicht ^^
Weiss einer was genaueres?

Mfg


----------



## Idaran (4. November 2008)

Idaran schrieb:


> Also für Die Basler wirds bisschen schwerer. MediaMarkt macht zu 100% kein Mitternachtsverkauf, Playtower macht ihn nicht zu 100% da sie zuerst ne bewilligung brauchen die Sie noch nicht besitzen.
> 
> Den GameStop, solt in der Gerbergasse sein? Den laden kenn ich nicht ^^
> Weiss einer was genaueres?
> ...



Zusatz, hab den Laden gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Basel
Gerbergasse 71
4001 Basel

Telefon:  (+41) 61-2615116 

Nach meinem Telefonat wurde mir bestätigt das KEIN MItternachtsverkauf gemacht wird. Es war geplant aber SIe dürfen es nicht.

Mfg IDa

PS: Gibts noch nen Laden der es machen könnte in Basel? ^^


----------



## Daylife (4. November 2008)

Krefeld ist mit dem Media Markt vertreten


----------



## Psygregoria (4. November 2008)

Und der Gamestop in krefeld ebenfalls


----------



## Daylife (4. November 2008)

yupp, auch gerade gesehen ^^ werd dann wohl dahin, ist näher ^^


----------



## Hinterhältiger (4. November 2008)

muhaha zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calukavon (4. November 2008)

Schon lustig was man hier alles so sieht....wer so alles aus Krefeld kommt *metoo*^^Ich würde in den Gamestop in Krefeld gehen da ist sicher mehr los als im media markt


----------



## m@r1@n (4. November 2008)

kommt wer aus nähe ravensburg?
so vllt am schauties rumchillen lässig wotlk kaufen und dann noch labern
xD


----------



## Arekado (4. November 2008)

top Aachen ebenfalls^^ dann werd ich ganz gemütlich da um 00:00 reinspazieren, ohne stress und wirklich minimalen Andrang es kaufen, und ab nach Haus XD was bin ich froh das ich die Tage darauf eh Frei habe^^ nur Freitags Party machen^^ 

toll wenn man so in nem kleinstadt-kaff wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (4. November 2008)

Hier gibt es nun auch eine Übersicht von Blizz:
http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml


----------



## Astrakiller (4. November 2008)

Arekado schrieb:


> top Aachen ebenfalls^^ dann werd ich ganz gemütlich da um 00:00 reinspazieren, ohne stress und wirklich minimalen Andrang es kaufen, und ab nach Haus XD was bin ich froh das ich die Tage darauf eh Frei habe^^ nur Freitags Party machen^^
> 
> toll wenn man so in nem kleinstadt-kaff wohnt
> 
> ...




Dann sehen wir uns ja in Aachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Killdich (4. November 2008)

Im Mikado-Spieleland in Süßen(Mein Heimatkaff ;D) wird es ebenfalls nen Mitternachtsverkauf geben. Ich seh aber grad, auf der offiziellen Seite is Süßen nicht eingetragen :O

Naja egal, aufjedenfall freu Ich mich schon xD Da kommen auch nicht wenige ^^

BTW: Wieviel kostet es bei euch so? Bei uns 34€


----------



## Hexenkind (4. November 2008)

Killdich schrieb:


> Ich seh aber grad, auf der offiziellen Seite is Süßen nicht eingetragen :O



Auf der offiziellen Seite steht auch:



> Gehört zu den Ersten, die sich nach Nordend begeben und sich dem Zorn des Lichkönigs am 13. November stellen! Wir haben untenstehend die Geschäfte aufgeführt, die in der Nacht vom 12. auf den 13. November ab 0 Uhr geöffnet sein werden.* Bitte beachtet, dass es sich bei der Liste um keine vollständige Aufzählung handelt und dass in manchen Geschäften besondere Events am Abend des 12. Novembers vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung um Mitternacht veranstaltet werden können.*


----------



## Anprek (4. November 2008)

Wer wird nach *Heilbronn*  zum Mediamarkt kommen?
Bitte Dringend /PM


----------



## White-Dragoon (4. November 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Also der MediaMarkt in Essen (Stadt Mitte) hat offen.
> Ich war extra da und habe Nachgefragt. Er sagte mir auch das Saturn definitiv keinen Nachtverkauf macht. Ob das nun an der Konkurenz liegt oder ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht. Muss aber nachher eh noch in die Stadt dann frag ich da mal nach.
> 
> Ansonsten mal beim Media Markt bei euch in der Nähe anrufen und nachfragen
> ...




für die jenigen dies nicht wissen --> Media Markt und Saturn gehören zusammen, sollte es da "Konkurenz" geben dann ist die nur vorgetäuscht damit die Leute mehr kaufen

Zum Thema: Schade das in chemntz keienr aufhat *grml* was solls^^


----------



## Hexenkind (4. November 2008)

White-Dragoon schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Schade das in chemntz keienr aufhat *grml* was solls^^



In Chemnitz haben sogar 2 auf.^^

Zitat von http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml

*



			Chemnitz
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Media Chemnitz 1 (Thomas-Mann-Platz)*
> 
> *Öffnungszeit: 00:00*
> Thomas-Mann-Platz 1
> ...


----------



## Vanderm (4. November 2008)

Berlin
Gropiuspassagen GAMESTOP

is auch mitternachtsverkauf.

da werd ich mir übrigens auch meine CE zusammen mit unser Gildenleiterin abholen.

Geht noch wer von euch in den GAMESTOP in den Gropiusspassagen?
vielleicht kann man sich ja dann treffen und die warte zeit bis null uhr so verkürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem suchen wir noch leute für unsere gilde wer evt. interesse hat kann da ja gleich mit mir und unserer Leaderin quasseln.

Wer zu GameStop kommt und bock aufn treffen da hat kann mich ja mal hier per PM anhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß 
Vanderm


----------



## Kreanos (4. November 2008)

*Schweiz* Oftringen Einkaufszentrum a1 Media Markt = Mitternachtsverkauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aston (4. November 2008)

Geht wer in Kassel kaufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Vanderm schrieb:


> Berlin
> Gropiuspassagen GAMESTOP
> 
> is auch mitternachtsverkauf.
> ...




Ich weiss von einem Guten freund der weißes von einem freund dass Da Glaub ich uns Lieber Bushido seine CE kauft *hust* den tipp hab ihr nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanderm (4. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einem Guten freund der weißes von einem freund dass Da Glaub ich uns Lieber Bushido seine CE kauft *hust* den tipp hab ihr nicht von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe oki wenn ich das jetzt mal glauben würde würde ich sagen das ich Buschido ned leiden kann...
wobei er Privat ja ganz anders drauf sein kann... aber imo wäre es mir Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Vanderm schrieb:


> hehe oki wenn ich das jetzt mal glauben würde würde ich sagen das ich Buschido ned leiden kann...
> wobei er Privat ja ganz anders drauf sein kann... aber imo wäre es mir Wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag in auch nicht so Aber er hat mal super Lied gemacht ^^ man Klicke auf meine Signatur XD




Und Ich weiß nicht wie der Privat ist aber alls dass Interview mit im war bei der buffed show fand ich ganz mhhhmm nett und cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (4. November 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> Wuppertal, Elberfelder Saturn neben dem Rathaus, der neu eröffnete
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der wird nicht verkaufen...
da kannste eben die 2 stationen mit der schwebebahn zum media markt rüberfahren^^


----------



## Bluppor (4. November 2008)

weiß wer wie teuer die colektes edition ist ??
achja ich hol mir das in Bremen ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (4. November 2008)

Bluppor schrieb:


> weiß wer wie teuer die colektes edition ist ??
> achja ich hol mir das in Bremen ^^



69,99 € 
unverbindliche Preisempfehlung seitens Blizzard.
Allerdings kann der Preis von Shop zu Shop anders sein.


----------



## Bluppor (4. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> 69,99 &#8364;
> unverbindliche Preisempfehlung seitens Blizzard.
> Allerdings kann der Preis von Shop zu Shop anders sein.



danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (4. November 2008)

wollt ma fragen wer in leverkusen zum nachtverkauf geht ^^


----------



## Trisch (5. November 2008)

Btw. in Duisburg haben beide GameStop Fillialen in der Innenstadt offen.
Die eine im neuen Forum, die andere in der Fußgängerzone nähe altem C&A.

Ich werde übrigens im neuen Forum anstehen und schwer bepackt den Laden verlassen ^^
Irgendwer bekanntest der dort ebenfalls warten wird ?


----------



## Iffadrim (5. November 2008)

Hier ist auch

Media Markt TV-HiFi-Elektro GmbH Ravensburg
Gänsbühl 2
88212 Ravensburg

Habe noch 3 Plätze frei für Mitfahrgelegenheit.

PN an mich wer mit will.

Detail zu finden unter
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;hl=ravensburg



Nach einem Telefonat mit denen hab ich erfahren, dass

100 CE da sein sollen, kostenpunkt 100 Euronen
Standardversion soll ausreichend da sein, kostenpunkt, konnte er mir nicht sagen.


----------



## Vanderm (5. November 2008)

100 euro für die CE?
in jedem normalen MM oder GS bekommst die zum normalpreis von 69 euro

100 sind da ein wenig heftig findest nich? da stecken die sich ja glatt 30 euro inne eigene tasche pro CE


----------



## Iffadrim (5. November 2008)

schon, aber mal schaun.

Wenn dann eh nur die normale, für das andere bin ich nicht bereit mir die Füsse platt zu stehen oder blaue Flecken zu holen.


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (5. November 2008)

in der diskothek W2 in weiden (oberpfalz) wirds ebenfalls nen mitternachtsverkauf vom dort ansässigen media markt geben


----------



## Karash Azshara (5. November 2008)

Hallo Threadersteller, namentlich "Grüner Schami".


Es wäre begrüßenswert wenn Du diese Liste nicht kommentarlos kopierst sondern zumindest einen Verweis auf die Quelle machst, konkret die wow-europe-Community die mitgeholfen hat diese Liste zu erstellen. Zwar habe ich in der Liste auch einen Link auf gamestar.de gepostet, den Inhalt desselben jedoch nicht ohne zu fragen einfach kopiert.


hier ein Link zum inzwischen auch um eine Europakarte erweiterten Ursprungsthread auf wow-europe:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90140&sid=3


mfg
Karash


----------



## DerSensenmann (5. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> In Chemnitz haben sogar 2 auf.^^
> 
> Zitat von http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml


*

Falsch anscheinend haben die MM keine Genehmigung bekommen ergo wird es in den MM kein Mitternachtsverkauf geben. Weiss jemand obs evtl irgendwo anders eins gibt?^^*


----------



## Iffadrim (5. November 2008)

?!?!?!?

Wie soll ich das verstehen?

Ich glaube nicht, dass das so sein wird, wenn es auf den Seiten von Blizzard und Media Markt beworben wird.


----------



## DerSensenmann (5. November 2008)

Ist aber so. Die MMs in Chemnitz haben ja kein eigenes Gebäude sondern sie sind ja in Malls implimentiert. Diese Malls müssen natürlich zustimmen und ich denke das z.B. die Sachsenallee angst hat das nachts wenn die Türen aufgemacht werden irgendetwas passiert.^^


----------



## Venkman (5. November 2008)

-Dinslaken, GameStop 
Wurde abgesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich heute per Telefon erfahren.


----------



## Nachtviech (7. November 2008)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage von Media Markt München (Euroindustriepark) bekommen.
> 
> Zum derzeitigen Stand wird es KEINE Mitternachtsverkaufsaktion geben, da es von der Stadt München nicht genehmigt wird bzw. eine solche Aktion von Seiten der Stadt nicht gewünscht ist.
> Was sind denn das für Doofköpfe in der Münchner Stadt-Verwaltung?




Deswegen macht Mediamarkt eine Veranstaltung daraus und verkauft in dem Messe Zentrum des Deutschen Museums Tickets (Ticket + Spiel).



> Die Info ist von der WoW-Seite und von der Hauspost Werbung!



Preis: 35 &#8364; (normal)

Datum: 12.11.08 // Öffnungszeit: 00:00

Wer an dem einzigen Mitternachtsverkauf in München teilnehmen möchte...

(Media Markt München) 



> Neues Forum am Deutschen Museum
> 
> Museumsinsel 1
> 
> 80538 München



Also ich bin sicher dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg an alle Münchner



Edit: Aus rechtlichen Gründen ist Einlass nur ab "18" möglich oder mit dementsprechender Begleitperson




> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte allen Münchner nur bescheid geben das es in München keinen Nachtverkauf geben wird ....
> 
> ...




scheinbar muss man es sich vorher im mediamarkt kaufen -.-


----------



## Xandars (7. November 2008)

weiß jemand ob der saturn in hannover gegenüber vom bahnhof einen mitternachtsverkauf macht?
hab da 2x angefragt ohne antwort und es hang keine werbung aus ..

weil die beiden media märkte sind so weit weg, da würde ich sonst bis 4hr auf den nächsten zug warten müssen, das wohl nix bringt. 
dann kaufe ich das halt am donnerstag morgen 


sonst halt per PN an mich


----------



## Windelwilli (7. November 2008)

Ich kann mein WOTLK schon am 12.11. vom kleinen Computerhändler an der Ecke abholen, der bekommt das schon morgens.
Nicht das mir das was bringen würde, die Server gehen ja eh erst um 0.00 Uhr on.....


----------



## Xandars (7. November 2008)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich kann mein WOTLK schon am 12.11. vom kleinen Computerhändler an der Ecke abholen, der bekommt das schon morgens.
> Nicht das mir das was bringen würde, die Server gehen ja eh erst um 0.00 Uhr on.....



wenn ich einen kennen würde, wäre das auch gut
gemütlich installieren ggf updaten

und die server sind auch vor 0:00 uhr online ... aber erst um 0:01uhr werden die schiffe,zeppeline ect nach nordend aufbrechen


----------



## Windelwilli (7. November 2008)

bin mir aber nicht sicher, das ich mit installiertem WOTLK schon vor 0.00 Uhr einloggen kann.
Denke, mich werden die Login-Server abweisen......


----------



## Baalrok (7. November 2008)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> Edit: Aus rechtlichen Gründen ist Einlass nur ab "18" möglich oder mit dementsprechender Begleitperson



Auf dem Media-Markt-Flyer steht "Ab 16"! Darunter mit Begleitperson...

Media-Markt-Flyer

Typisch Bayern. Kann ja auch noch angehen, dass man "christlich sozial" an ein Killerspiel kommt, wenn es schon dunkel ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (7. November 2008)

Porta Westfalica/Minden, Media Markt

Da tritt Jan Hegenberg auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LINK


----------



## Xandars (7. November 2008)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ LOL?


ein spiel was ab 12 freigegeben ist ab 16 verkauft werden .. ok 0:00uhr aber normaler weise hat das damit doch nichts zutun


----------



## Dalrogh (7. November 2008)

/CLOSED

Siehe Blizz Seite(wow-europe) wenn man nicht evtl. irgend welchen Kiddies aufm Leim gehen will die nur irgendwo posten MediaM/Saturn in XXX macht auch mit...

Edith sagt: who the fuck is Jan Hegenberg...


----------



## Schreiba (7. November 2008)

WOW Night am 12.11.08 ab 21 Uhr im GCL Hangar

Spielen Sie als einer der Ersten die neue WoW Erweiterung "Wrath of the Lich King"!

Bis zum 13. November können Sie sich im MediaMarkt Krems die neue World of Warcraft Erweiterung "Wrath of the Lich King" sichern.

Mehr Info zu Wrath of the Lich King ...

Am 12. November ab 21:00 veranstaltet MediaMarkt Krems im GCL-Hangar (http://www.gclhangar.at/), Wienerstraße 112 in Krems, die WoW-Nacht - mit zahlreichen Specials zum Thema World of Warcraft. Im Rahmen der WoW Nacht werden alle reservierten Spiele ausgegeben.

Sie haben Ihren WoW-Charakter ein tolles Aussehen verpasst? Verkleiden Sie sich zur WoW Nacht und gewinnen Sie tolle Preise!

Heute noch zum MediaMarkt Krems und Wrath of the Lich King für den 13. November sichern!


Also das nenn ich mal MEGACOOL!!


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> /CLOSED
> 
> Siehe Blizz Seite(wow-europe) wenn man nicht evtl. irgend welchen Kiddies aufm Leim gehen will die nur irgendwo posten MediaM/Saturn in XXX macht auch mit...
> 
> Edith sagt: who the fuck is Jan Hegenberg...


Oh Mann, am frühen Morgen solche Schlauberger...
...die Liste von Blizz ist alles andere als vollständig, und dazu noch ziemlich.... naja... einseitig geprägt -.-

*Solingen* fehlt noch:
Außer _Saturn_ in den Clemensgalerien gibt es dort nämlich auch noch:

Gamestop Deutschland GmBH
Clemens Galerien
Mühlenplatz 1

0212/2212735

Mitternachtsverkauf wurde mir bei der Vorbestellung bestätigt.


----------



## Captain Planet (7. November 2008)

Darf man in Deutschland mit 16 ab Mitternacht nicht mehr allein raus, nur mit Begleitperson? Oo
LOL


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Darf man in Deutschland mit 16 ab Mitternacht nicht mehr allein raus, nur mit Begleitperson? Oo
> LOL


Wieso nicht "mehr"? War schon immer so....
Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Mdruffy (7. November 2008)

Game Stop Münster hat da auch um 0 uhr auf ^^


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. November 2008)

Leider ist in Dortmund Nur Der Saturn im Stadtteil Eving um 00 Uhr geöffnet :-( das Heisst Waffen Besorgen Schutzweste an und Addon besorgen^^ 

Hatte Damit gerechnet das der Saturn in Innenstadt Auf Hätte schade.So muss ich halt am nächsten morgen das Addon kaufen.


----------



## Darkgaara (7. November 2008)

ich bin in Kassel, wer noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (7. November 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht "mehr"? War schon immer so....
> Das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.



Sorry das "mehr" gehörte da nich hin.
Ich frag nur weils hier in Österreich anders ist.
Hier kann man ab 16 die Sau rauslassen^^, ohne Begleitperson Oo LOL


----------



## Gehirnpups (7. November 2008)

wesel gamestop vergessen da geh ich hin


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. November 2008)

mcstation in wien ist kein McDonalds sonder ein MAC-Händler .. bitte um korrektur


----------



## Turgon! (7. November 2008)

- Brühl (nähe Köln) - Gamestop 00:00 Mitternachtsverkauf ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (7. November 2008)

Bezüglich des Mitternachtsverkaufs im Mediamarkt in Berlin Mitte gibt es nun eine neue Eventseite.


----------



## VampireSoul (9. November 2008)

irgendwer beim Mitternachtsverkauf in Oldenburg dabei =) need wen um nich allein dazustehen xDD


----------



## Sidious75 (9. November 2008)

Lol, ihr müsst in die Kälte ums addon zu holen, ich bekomms am 12. schon am Morgen per pPost geliefert, kann mir das  treffen mit den blizzdeppen  so gut sparen^^


----------



## Angel2212 (9. November 2008)

Moin

Also, der MM in Erlangen wird ab 0 Uhr das Spiel im Service Center gegenüber vom Eingang verteilen. Es muss vorher aber gekauft sein, also vorher hin zahlen und dann die Quittung mitbringen sonst gibbet nix.
Hoffe ich konnte meinen fränkischen Landsmännern weiter helfen


----------



## sataan (9. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei uns in der Nähe in Gelsenkirchen Horst gibts auch nen Nachtverkauf bei Playtek Games, und es gibt noch die Möglichkeit vorzubestellen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einen Onlineshop haben die auch : www.playtek-games.de

MfG

Stefan


----------



## todesfritte (10. November 2008)

Gamestop Midnight Shopping 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GhostOverload (11. November 2008)

Mitternachtsverkauf im GameShop in Thun in der Schweitz ??
laut dem link, ist er in der liste. Kann das wer bestätigen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (11. November 2008)

Hiho,

auch der Media Markt in Hallstadt bei Bamberg gibt im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr das Spiel um Mitternacht von einem eigens aufgestellten Service Mobil heraus.
War erst gestern in der regionalen Zeitung gestanden.

Auch hier gilt wie schon bischen oberhalb erwähnt.
Das Spiel muß bis morgen, also den 12.11.2008, spätestens um 19:00 Uhr komplett bezahlt sein.

Außerdem gibt es vor Ort Heißgetränke und Snacks sodas man gleich gesättigt loslegen kann.


----------



## Éothain (11. November 2008)

31064 Alfeld/Leine bei Espelage

Also ich werde da sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (11. November 2008)

in Heide soll wohl Spielzeug Lütje von 0:00 bis 1:00 auf haben ob das stimmt ka habs auch nur gehört
sollte da wer aus Meldorf hinfahren und das hier lesen bitte mal melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (11. November 2008)

Wuhu Lingen (Ems) Media Markt macht auch Midnightshopping wird wer außer mir dasein? ^^
Kb da allein rumzugammeln. =O

Schick mir ne Nachricht ;D


----------



## Fendaloc (11. November 2008)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich in Barcelona um Mitternacht zuschlagen kann? Bzw. eine Quelle wo ich das (ohne Spanischkenntnisse) herausfinden könnte?

/edit:

1.) Ja, die Frage ist ernst gemeint
2.) Is mir schon klar, dass die hier die spanische Version verchecken, ich würd mir nur gern die Stimmung dort einfangen, eh net kaufen - kommt per Amazon


----------



## todesfritte (11. November 2008)

GhostOverload schrieb:


> Mitternachtsverkauf im GameShop in Thun in der Schweitz ??
> laut dem link, ist er in der liste. Kann das wer bestätigen??
> 
> 
> ...



das ist die offizielle liste von GAMESTOP.DE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (11. November 2008)

Fendaloc schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich in Barcelona um Mitternacht zuschlagen kann? Bzw. eine Quelle wo ich das (ohne Spanischkenntnisse) herausfinden könnte?
> 
> /edit:
> 
> ...



*FNAC* C.C. L'ILLA (AVENIDA DIAGONAL 557, BARCELONA, 08029)

laut: http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml


----------



## Fendaloc (11. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> *FNAC* C.C. L'ILLA (AVENIDA DIAGONAL 557, BARCELONA, 08029)
> 
> laut: http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml



Cool, danke.

Nochne Frage: nachdem ja gerade die Microsoft TechEd hier stattfindet, wegen der ich auch da bin - und ich schätze, dass ca. 99.2 % der Softwareentwickler WOW-Spieler sind -- kommt jemand mit mir?


----------



## inn3rligh7 (11. November 2008)

minden / gamecenter bäckerstrasse verkauft auch !! die ersten 100 kriegen nen wow guide im hochglanzformat dazu, sofern sie vorbestellt haben !!!


----------



## HannsWurst (11. November 2008)

Erlangen Media Markt macht auch mit man muss nur das Game in den Öffnungszeiten bezahlen und kanns dann ab 0Uhr abholen 

Saturn(Erlangen) in den Arcaden macht auch mit


----------



## Wulfman2008 (12. November 2008)

Hi

kommt man bei Gamestop auch ohne Vorbestellung ans Addon? //  Gamestop in Solingen bietet an - nur der Laden ist ja eher klein - kann mir das net vorstellen das die mehr als nötig (= Vorbesteller) haben.

Gruß


----------



## Reshaw (12. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade ( vor ca. 30 Minuten ) mit jemanden gesprochen der breitgrinsend mit seinem WotLK unterm arm in der Strassenbahn stand. Er sagte er habe es aus nem Shop in Bochum. Weiß da jemand genaueres ?


----------



## RoWone (12. November 2008)

Kommt jmd aus FRankfurt Fechenheim oder Bergen Enkheim mit dem man zusammen  heute an die Borsigallee fahren kann, beteilige mich an den Mats fürs fahrmount ^^


----------



## cell81469 (12. November 2008)

in soest im gamesstop


----------



## schwarzer_kaffee (12. November 2008)

saturn bremerhaven
verkauf ab 2030 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird seit wochen mit geworben


gleich werd ich mich auf'm weg machen


----------



## El Homer (12. November 2008)

schwarzer_kaffee schrieb:


> saturn bremerhaven
> verkauf ab 2030
> 
> 
> ...


20:30 oder das Jahr 2030^^ ??


----------



## Merlindra (12. November 2008)

nee nee die ganzen suchtis hier. alle mal schon um 12 uhr das game kaufen gehn. Und ich arme sau muss nachher noch arbeiten^^


----------



## Cynda (12. November 2008)

Also für alle Ösis: 
Aus rechtlichen Gründen darf das Spiel nicht um Mitternacht verkauft werden.
Allerdings is das dem Media Markt piep egal. Media Markt Seiersberg (Graz) öffnet um 0:01.
(man bekommt das game auch ohne Vorauszahlung od Vorbestellung da laut Game- Abteilung massig Games vorhanden sind)


Quelle: Persönliches Telefonat am 12.11.08 um 18:35 mit Media Markt Seiersberg/Computerzubehör- Abteilung


Viel Spaß- man sieht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoWone (12. November 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> nee nee die ganzen suchtis hier. alle mal schon um 12 uhr das game kaufen gehn. Und ich arme sau muss nachher noch arbeiten^^



xD Hab mir Frei genommen ist wie Weihnachten und Silvester ^^

Also Leute aus Frankfurt Ost die Lust haben um 12 an der Borsigallee das Spiel zu kaufen suche Mitfahrgelegenheit oder Taxi, beteilige mich an den Mats ^^


----------



## Klotzi (12. November 2008)

JAN HEGENBERG rofl
heute abend wird in Minden gerockt =)


----------



## Hexenmeister Râzz (12. November 2008)

Kiel, Media Markt im Citti Park! Schnell hingehen Spiel nehmen ab nach Haus installen und los gehtz. =)
Geöffnet ab 00:01. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Râzz (12. November 2008)

Und schön den Allies die Spiele wegkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HORDE!


----------



## janiboy (12. November 2008)

Also in Kaiserslautern:

Mdiamarkt

saturn

und der gameshop in der innenstadt

machen alle nachtverkauf mit vorlage der kaufquittung


----------



## talsimir (12. November 2008)

-Frankfurt-Main-Taunus-Zentrum, Media Markt! Dort ist auch ein Gamestop direckt ums eck, ergo kann man sich an 2 verschiedenen Vorverkaufsstellen anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Werde warscheinlich beim Mediamarkt stehen wie letztes Jahr. FÜR DIE ALLIANZ WIR RAIDEN DEN MEDIAMARKT(oder gamestop) xD...


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2008)

Gamestop:

Darmstadt - Luisencenter

http://www.gamestop.de/midnightopening.html

http://www.gamestop.de/filialen.html?storeId=4


----------



## Glamour (12. November 2008)

menno^^

ich find es ja richtig toll wie ihr hier abgeht^^

viel spaß beim kaufen, ich warte bis morgen auf dem Postman^^
der Nachbar gehts aber holen denn auch Bruchsal öffnet seine Pforten^^
 grüße yps aus karlsruhe


----------



## Saphiera (12. November 2008)

HiHo ....

hab das grad hier gefunden !!

Bevor es zu spät ist ... in Ravensburg hat der Mediamarkt (Gänsbühl) auch von 0:00 - 2:00 offen !!!!


LG
Saphi


----------



## lumepugas (12. November 2008)

Hi,

alle die aus Flensburg und Umgebung kommen.

Saturn Flensburg macht den Mitternachtsverkauf im Cafe Central (Start 00:01).
Habe aus sicherer Quelle auch erfahren, das es zum Kauf ein Suprise-Paket gibt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also nix wie hin.


----------



## dwarreg (12. November 2008)

ich habs noch vom media markt in salzburg in der alpenstraße erfahren...die machen auch einen
ich wünsche allen viel spaß und wir sehn uns bestimmt mal in nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (12. November 2008)

Grüner schrieb:


> *ÜBERARBEITETE LISTE*
> 
> Da der Thread für BC schon fast so voll ist wie Frostwolf, lasst uns hier Läden sammeln in denen man WotLK um 0:01 am 13.11. wird käuflich erwerben können. Bitte dabei um Nennung von Stadt und Laden (möglichst mit ausreichend genauer Angabe, in vielen Städten gibts ja mehrere Media Märkte etc.)
> 
> ...



Wiesbaden, Game-Stop@Luisenforum


----------



## Neme16 (12. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wo siehst du das in Wien einer Media Markt offen hat ?



Kann das sein das B1ubb immer nen Tippfehler in seinen Texten hat?


----------



## Glamour (12. November 2008)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Kann das sein das B1ubb immer nen Tippfehler in seinen Texten hat?



kann das sein das du gerade doooooof bist^^
ich find es süß, so basta^^ ;-ppppp


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2008)

Glamour schrieb:


> kann das sein das du gerade doooooof bist^^
> ich find es süß, so basta^^ ;-ppppp



Was ist daran süß, wenn jemand ein Rechtschreibfehler gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (12. November 2008)

boah^^

ist doch klar, weil er Ösi ist 
Ösi+ Sprechen = megasüß^^ 

ach kommt, was soll das, ich seh das gar nicht mehr ppp


----------



## Dedak (12. November 2008)

bekommt man das spiel nur wenn man es vorher bestellt hat?


----------



## Crothar (12. November 2008)

Zella-Mehlis macht da auch mit der Media-Markt, aber kurz um ist mir zu dumm mich da anzustellen nachts um 0 uhr wenn man früh wieder arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## redhenko (12. November 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> dein deutsch is auch nicht grad das beste



in innsbruck im mm is auch mmvk !!! also was soll das mit, die dürfen nicht öffnen^^
willst uns össis veräppeln??


----------



## Snarkoon (12. November 2008)

http://media.wow-europe.com/wrath/midnight...ng/de/index.xml


----------



## franzmann (12. November 2008)

servus ,



wer in bad oeynhausen wohnen sollte ich fahre heute dahin (minden mm) und habe noch 3 plätze im auto frei wer mit möchte meine icq nummer ist : 143263312 





mfg


----------



## Ikku (12. November 2008)

In Schwandorf beim expert is auch einer xD


----------



## Hexapidia (12. November 2008)

Saturn Essen City Center  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch 2,5 Stunden und ich halte mein WotLK in Händen...

Geht da noch wer hin ??

Hexa


----------

